# Brandungsangeln der Nordies



## Kalle (22. Oktober 2004)

@ll,
Hat jemand aus dem Board Lust im Nov.....auf Brandungsangeln in oder um Fehmarn rum?


----------



## skipandi (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Moin Kalle,
welchen Termin schlägst du vor? Ich könnte am 20. oder am 27.11. #h


----------



## Kalle (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

mist, wollt ne umfrage starten und hab mich vertippselt...kanns nicht mehr rückgängig machen....*grrrr
alles was vor, oder nach dem 13. ist wäre bei mir IO. weekend mein ich!

aber wenn sich noch einige leute melden,und andere termine vorschlagen, schließ ich mich gerne euch an.

wäre bei jörg und konsorten auch gerne dabei gewesen, und denen  es zu weit nach MC Pom ist, so wie mir, für 1 nen tag, wünsch ich viel viel spass!!
haben sie, das weiß ich!!....

nächstes mal bin ich(wir) auch wieder dabei 1
Warten wir ab wer sich noch meldet gelle skip
ach, du socke hast ja in der zeit urlaub....grrr |kopfkrat


----------



## Kalle (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

biste auffe arbeit skipi?


----------



## skipandi (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Ja leider :v  :c Um 4.10 Uhr mache ich Feierabend,dann gibt es ersmal ein Bierchen gelle. #g  #2


----------



## Kalle (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

boahhh, 4:10uhr...? und dann haste weekend??? denke...erstmal nach hause und dann bierchen,oder*fg

mich nochmal bedanke das du bei uns reingeschaut hast, um dir die CD ab zuholen, wegen film!!! Und toll das du das darttraining...unfreiwillig mitgemacht hast. #6 

Fanden es alle sehr schön!
denke ich sollte lieber darten,anstatt zu angeln, aber das fernweh ruft schon wieder........ #c


----------



## Dorschminister (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Wenn ich endlich fertig bin mit meiner Wohnzimmerrenovierung werde ich mich auf jeden Fall anschließen, beim Termin bin ich noch ziemlich flexibel.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

also wenn es sich um die samstage dreht hätte ich nur am 6. und am 21. zeit aber am 6. ist fehmarn cup und da werden die besten strände belegt sein.


----------



## Kalle (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

danke Nordlicht!! 
wusste nicht wann der termin vom fehmarncup ist. #c 
wenn, dann nur auf einen samstag.

hatte auch so mit dem gedanken gespielt ob wir es nicht am 21.11    machen könnten, aber ich bin da fexibel...

also warten wir noch ab, ob sich noch einige leutchen melden, zeit ist ja noch.


----------



## JanS (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

am 21.11 ? ich wäre dabei  n bischen brandungsangeln auf fehmarn und dann noch den profis ausm ab auffe finger gucken  da kann man ja nur vorbeikommen *g*

gruß
jan


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ Jan
blos weil man auf der insel wohnt muss man nicht gleich profi sein, aber geangelt habe ich schon mal  :q 
brandungsangeln ist für mich eher eine notlösung wenn das boot im winterquartier steht und es zu doll in den fingern juckt. das boot kommt zwar erst im dezember in die halle aber wenn kalle sich ansagt mache ich doch mal ne ausnahme  :q


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ähhmmm ich bins wieder ich sehe auf meinem dienstplan das der 21.11 ein sonntag ist...da kann ich nicht, der 20ste würde gehen.


----------



## skipandi (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Wenn dort oben sonst kein offizielles Angeln am 20.11. angesagt ist sollten wir den Termin festmachen.Wo wir dann letztendlich angeln entscheidet dann der Wind.Denk ich mal so? |kopfkrat  |wavey:


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ich hoffe ja das sich noch der ein oder andere von der plümperolympiade meldet wenn er wieder zuhause eingetrudelt ist und dies liest.
ich halte mir mal den 20.11 frei, ich bin ja eh hier.


----------



## haukep (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Also ich bin auch dabei, mit den Terminen bin ich ziemlich flexibel, müsst Ihr halt sagen und ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an!

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Kalle (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Upssss nordlicht!!!
meine natürlich den 20.11...boahh, hab mich da richtig verguckt inne kalender...
schiebe jederzeit dein böötchen wieder aus einer nassen wiese auf festen untergrund... :q und wenns noch so regnet....

ist toll, das wir schon ein paar sind ,die mitmachen... #6 
@JanS
Sind alles keine profis hier...nur einige haben ein wenig mehr erfahrung als andere...

@haukep
ich denke mal der termin steht mit dem 20.11, oder seit ihr anderer meinung???
ist ne gute gelegenheit  zu üben für den grossmancup.... :q


----------



## Patty (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Ich hatte mich schon über einen Termin am Sonntag gefreut, da hab ich immer frei! 
Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muß, bin ich am 20. aber auch dabei!

Petri Patty


----------



## Dorschminister (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Moin zusammen,
leider kann ich am 20. Nov. nicht mein Vater feiert seinen Geburtstag, aber ich denke es wird bestimmt noch Gelegenheiten geben zusammen angeln zu gehen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hi Stammtischler Und übrige Boardies#h 
Bei Mir Im Kalender Ist Der 20/11 Noch Frei!#6 
Bin Aber Auch Sonst Eher Flexibel Im Termin Falls änderungen Anstehen
Wenn Das So Bleibt Würd Ich Mich Gern Anschließen Und Die Gelegenheit Nutzen Etwas Bei Euch über Die Schultern Zu Schauen
Wie Wäre Die Zeitliche Planung?;+


----------



## JanS (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hmm kommt zufällig jemand an bremen vorbei ? ich habe nur nen corsa und ne 4,5 m brandungsrute *g* aber wenn ich werde ich mir irgentwie nen auto borgen  aber zu 2 ist halt auch billiger 

gruß
Jan


----------



## Kalle (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Denke mal der 20.11   als termin steht....
Müssen wir nur noch abmachen *WO* und um welche *UHRZEIT* wir uns treffen.

besorgt sich jeder selber seine wattis und seeringelwürmer ??


----------



## Kalle (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hier mal die, die bis jetzt mitkommen

Nordlicht
Haukep
Skipandi + Daddy
Jan s
Meereslehrling
Patty   ???
Kalle
Jürgen s + Sohn

hab glaub ich keinen vergessen....

@ Dorschminister
es wird wohl nicht das letzte brandungsangeltreffen sein......


----------



## skipandi (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Moin Alle zusammen,ich komme mit meinem Vater zum Treffen. #6


----------



## JanS (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hmmm da bin ich ja wieder der jüngste  deswegen darf ich auch am wenigsten erfahrung haben  ich komme auf jenden fall habe das gerade mit meiner freundinn abgesprochen nur wäre eine fahrgemeinschaft das beste für mich also 

alle bremer oder alle aus der umgebung kann mich wer mitnehmen ? ich zahle natürlich n anteilmäßiges spritgeld und würde u.u auch zu euch kommen können 

gruß
Jan


----------



## Dorschminister (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@Kalle
da bin ich auch 100%ig von überzeugt

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

HI JANS
WER HIER WOHL DER ROOKIE IS#h 
2004 IST MEINE ERSTE HALBWEGS KOMPLETTE SAISON:q 
ABER ES GEHT WOHL NICHT DARUM WER DER BESTE IST ;SONDERN DER SPASS AM GEMEINSAMEN FISCHEN UND SCHNACKEN#:  
ALSO AB HAMBURG KÖNNTEN WIR ZUSAMMEN FAHREN;WENN DAS WAS WÄRE KANNST MIR JA DEINE HANDYNUMMER PER PN SENDEN#x  
JA KALLE DIE KÖDERFRAGE SOLLTE GEKLÄRT WERDEN;GIBS IRGENDWO RABATT;BEI GRÖSSEREN MENGEN? VIELLEICHT HAT JA AUCH AGA NE GUTE QUELLE? wo steckt der überhaupt?|kopfkrat 
DAS WIRD WAS FEINES FÜR UNS NORDIESBOARDIES#v


----------



## JanS (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

huhu habe dir ne pn geschickt  hmm das mit den würmer müsste wohl noch geklärt werden  in bremen bekomm ich keine 


gruß
Jan


----------



## JuergenS (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

N`abend allerseits.
Würde mich zusammen mit meinem Sohn gerne anschließen.
Am 20.11 findet allerdings meines Wissens auch der kleine Schur Cup auf Fehmarn statt.

@ JanS
Ich könnte dich dann mitnehmen wenn noch Bedarf besteht. Fahre in Brinkum auf die Bahn. 

Jürgen


----------



## Kalle (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

genau, soll kein wettbewerb werden, sondern spass am angeln.

um welche zeit wollen wir denn von HH losfahren??? wird ja schnell dunkel und wir wollen ja auch nix verpassen :q was haltet ihr von 12 uhr?? oder früher? |kopfkrat 

wir hamburger können uns ja autobahnauffahrt stapelfeld treffen, oder auf der araltankstelle.., dort wo ihr euch auch beim bordietreffen getroffen habt.

mit den anderen machen wir dann noch einen treffpunkt ab.
wo wir dann angeln wollen können wir ja dann besprechen, denn nordlicht kennt sich ja sehr gut aus da oben :q 

hmmm, wattis könnte ich ja für uns alle bei ronni bestellen, der laden ist nur 5 min von mir weg.müsst ihr mir dann schreiben wieviel ihr haben möchtet.

UPSSS... wegen schurcup... wer weiß genau ob der kleine schurcup am 20.11 ist????
Na sicher kannst du(ihr) euch uns anschliessen.

wegen rabatt kann man ja mal nachfragen |bla:


----------



## JanS (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

jops das würde ich gerne (unheimlich gerne) annehmen ... ich schicke dir auch mal ne pn


----------



## Kalle (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@jürgen s
hab nachgeschaut, der kleine schurcup war schon am 16.10...puhhhh

kann also nix mehr schiefgehen mit unserem treffen, oder ...ist da doch noch eine veranstaltung? :q


----------



## JanS (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

das is doch super  dann würde ich sagen spricht wirklich nichts mehr dagegen ... ich finde kein event das 20.11 auf fehmarn stattfindet ...


----------



## JuergenS (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hallo Kalle

am 16.10 war der große Schur Cup. 

Aber ist doch auch egal. Wenn wir früh genug auf der Insel sind wird sich für uns wohl noch ein Plätzchen finden lassen.


----------



## Kalle (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hast recht, am 20.11  findet der kleine schur-cup satt....
und nu??? bleibt uns dann wohl höchstens Dazendorf.!!aber auch der strand wird dann voll sein, wenn wir nicht früh genug da sind....mist aber auch...

Na mal sehn was nordlicht schreibt, wo man noch hinkönnte... |kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

So, nun muss ich mich aber auch mal einmischen....

Ich komme ja auch hier aus der Gegend, nämlich aus Plön, und wenn Ihr wollt, dann fahre ich halt abends nach Dazendorf und stecke schonmal Plätze ab, oder halt ganz früh morgens am 20.11....

Und nun zu den Ködern: Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn sich ein teil von uns einen tag vorher trifft und einfach mal ein paar buddelt...wenn sich da ein paar solidarische Leute finden ist das doch cool...die anderen können sich ja durch heißen Tee revanchieren  

Es gibt sonst ja aber auch noch den Wattwurmmann aus Grebin hier in der Nähe, der kein Problem mit größeren Lieferungen haben dürfte....

Was den Strand angeht würde ich es auch vorziehen nach Dazendorf auszuweichen, da man dort noch am ehesten zusammen stehen kann, wenn Fehmarn dicht ist....

Also, was meint ihr??

mfg
Hauke


----------



## JanS (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

also ich wäre wie gesagt auf jedenfall dabei  aber natürlich müsste Jürgen auch dabei sein  ...


----------



## Kalle (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

mit abstecken ist schon mal ne tolle idee von dir, dann wüssten wir, das wir auf jedenfall einen platz bekommen. #6 

mit wattisbuddeln geht bei mir nicht, da ich freitags erst gegen 15 uhr feierabend hab und das auch nicht sicher ist.


----------



## haukep (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Kalle schrieb:
			
		

> mit abstecken ist schon mal ne tolle idee von dir, dann wüssten wir, das wir auf jedenfall einen platz bekommen. #6
> 
> mit wattisbuddeln geht bei mir nicht, da ich freitags erst gegen 15 uhr feierabend hab und das auch nicht sicher ist.




Naja, wir müssen mal sehen, wenn sich so 4, 5 Leute finden, dann können wir das machen, also ich wäre schonmal dabei....

Mit dem Abstecken mach ich das gerne, aber ein problem habe ich noch: Hat jemand Schilder?!  #c  ;+ 

mfg
Hauke


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@jans
siehste jan keiner wird zurück gelassen:q 


@kalle
was meinst du wieviel mann so brauch an würmern?|uhoh: 
ich habe auch gute erfahrung mit seeringlern gemacht,
und von dehnen braucht man ja nicht so ne masse(evtl teilen mit anderen boardies?)
die aral wäre ein guter treffpunkt#6 
wenn einer alle watties besorgt wäre auch praktisch 
mittags 12 uhr starten auch ok, dann kann man(n) auch noch einen versuch starten ein paar platte zu verhaften die früh hunger bekommen|kopfkrat 
so nun leg ich mich zur nachtruhe und freue mich schon auf das gemeinsame würmer baden#h


----------



## haukep (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Ja, ich würde auch sagen, dass wir uns allerspätestens um halb 2 am Strand treffen sollten, denn gegen 5 ist es ja schon fast dunkel....

Naja, wenn ihr es wollte, können wir die Würmer auch kaufen...mir egal, ich hab hier ja ein Dorf weiter den Wattwurmzüchter  Müsst ihr sagen....

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

30.10 kalles angelshop cup fehmarn oder festland
06.11 fehmarn cup auf fehmarn
20.11 kleiner schurcup fehmarn
26.11 deutsche meisterschaft wohl auf fehmarn
27.11 deutsche meisterschaft wohl auf fehmarn
(Agalatze trägt die verantwortung für die richtigkeit der angaben   ) 

das sind die derzeit aktuellen termine.
da es sich nur um den kleinen schurcup handelt denke ich das sich die "handvoll" angler an der küste nicht ganz so breit machen werden.
wir werden ja eh noch bis eine woche vorher auf den wetterbericht warten müssen um einen platz für uns zu finden denn wenn es osten wind sein sollte nützt uns dazendorf ja auch nichts und ausserdem ist da sicherlich an einem samstag alles voll mit "spinnern" und belly`s.
lasst uns warten was die platzwahl angeht, ich bin nach wie vor für fehmarn denn...es ist doch sooooo bequem für mich  :q 
meine wattis besorge ich mir selber und sollte noch einer mit dem gedanken spielen sich die wattis auf der insel zu besorgen...VORBESTELLEN !!!!!


----------



## Kalle (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ Haukep
Seh ich auch so, das wir allerspätestens um 14 uhr am strand sind...

wenn du meinst du kannst wattis für uns besorgen!! dann müsstest du das geld aber auslegen...75 st würd ich nehmen, wenn a 25 st nicht geht, dann   100 st.
100 g seeringelwürmer bestell ich mir hier bei ronni....

was meint ihr boardis dazu, das hauke die wattis besorgt ???

@Meereslehrling
Ich denke 100 Wattis sollten es schon sein...Ich nehme meist 75-100 wattis und 100 g seeringelwürmer.Kommt drauf an wie lange wir angeln wollen....!!!!
aber wenn wir schon da sind,nutze ich es aus, solange ab und zu mal ein biss kommt.
Sag mal ...wollen wir uns nicht zusammentun und mit einem auto hochfahren,was meinst du dazu..weiß nicht ob du lust hast zu mir zu kommen.?? geteilter sprit ist halber sprit... :q  kannst es dir ja mal überlegen.

@nordlich
hast recht, soooo viele angler sind nicht beim kleinen schur-cup...Wie du sagst...sollten wir das wetter abwarten und vor ort entscheiden wo wir letztendlich hinfahren...kennst dich ja etwas besser aus wie ich auf fehmarn.. :q  :q

Dann braucht hauke auch nix abstecken..., eine last weniger für ihn.. |kopfkrat 

sollten uns dann noch bei dir oben einen treffpunkt ausmachen.!!!!! aber Wo da????


----------



## JanS (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ich brauch unbeding auch wattis  ich bekomm ja in bremen keine also wenn mir wer welche mitbesorgen kann wäre ich schon dankbar 

gruß ausm sonnigen bremen
Jan


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ Kalle
sollte es sich auf der insel abspielen vote ich für ein treffen bei mcdonalds weils zentral ist, sich die boardis dort eh ständig treffen und es gewohnheitsrecht ist  :q 

@ Meereslehrling
also da es ja mit der angelei eh erst zum dunkel werden richtig losgeht nehme ich für mich 100 wattis mit, ich denke das muss reichen.


----------



## Kalle (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ nordlicht
Au ja, das ist ein guter treffpunkt!! #6  meinste den in burg , oder??
Musste den anderen nur den weg nochmal beschreiben, es sei denn sie wissen wo das ist.!


----------



## JanS (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hehe das ne gute idee ;o) mcd das hört sich immer gut an *g*


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@kalle
Zusammenfahren Ist Immer Ne Gute Idee 
Wow 100 Stück Hört Sich Gewaltig An! Wie Schafft Ihr Es Die Zu Verangeln?|kopfkrat DENKE DAS MIR 75 VOLL LANGEN WÜRDEN BIN DOCH EIN SPARSAMER WURMBADER:q 
Schick Doch Mal Deine Tele Per Pn ;dann Ruf Ich Dich Mal An#x 


@jan
Nimmt Jürgen Dich Jetzt Mit?#c 

@NORDLICHT
GIBT ES FÜR BESTIMMTE STRÄNDE BESONDERHEITEN ZU BEACHTEN?
LANGER WEG ; BESONDERE SYSTEME ETC? #c 

Klasse ; Voll Die Planung Hier Das Macht Vorfreude!!!#:


----------



## JanS (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ja ...
ich habe vorhin mit jürgen gesprochen wir treffen uns in der nähe von bremen und er nimmt mich mit

gruß Jan


----------



## Kalle (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ Meereslehrling

Beim brandungsangel wird geklotz und nicht gekleckert, pro haken 2-3 würmer und alle 15 min rute nachschauen wenn bis dahin nix gebissen hat :q 

Tja ,gute angelstellen sind nicht immer gleich am parkplatz wo du schon aus dem auto werfen kannst :q

es gibt auf fehmarn stellen, da musste schon wanderstiefel anziehen, oder ein beach trolley haben z.b gibs in westermakeldorf solche ecken, oder am niobe denkmal.,aber ich denke mal wir werden keinen gewaltmarsch machen, sonst geht ja der ganze spass flöten |abgelehn ....ein paar meterchen werden wir wohl aber tippeln müssen

mach mal bei einen brandungs-cup mit,dann weisste was lange wege sind :q beim letzten grossman-cup mußte ich fast 2 km gegen sturm  angehen und das bei der kälte, mir sind fast die finger abgefroren,und dabei hab ich nur 3 mal reingeworfen weil ich nur am krautzupfen war...


----------



## haukep (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

100 Würmer?!  ;+  Wow, ihr seid ja gut dabei.... :g 

Ich finde Fehmarn auch nicht schlimm, auch wenn ich ein Fan von Dazendorf bin. Aber auch Weißenhaus ist klasse, wenn der Wind richtig steht...was meint ihr?!

Also sind wir jetzt zu dem Schluss gekommen,dass sich jeder die Würmer mitbringt... #c  Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Über den genauen Ort müssten wir dann vorher reden, das ist schon richtig....

@Meereslehrling: Das mit den Montagen kann ich Dir erst sagen, wenn wir uns für einen Strand entschieden haben.... #6  |kopfkrat 

Hauke


----------



## JuergenS (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> 100 Würmer?!  ;+  Wow, ihr seid ja gut dabei.... :g
> 
> 
> Hauke




Das ist doch ne normale Stückzahl. Nichts ist schlimmer als wenn es beißt und du keine Würmer mehr hast.
Könnte  eventuell jemand Würmer für mich mitbestellen, das vereinfacht die Sache für meine Person ein wenig, da ja der Austragungsort wohl noch nicht so ganz feststeht. Sollten wir auf die Insel fahren dann erübrigt sich die Frage.

Jürgen


----------



## Kalle (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ Haukep
Hatte auf seite 3 schon was geschrieben wegen den wattis... #d
und ich denke wir werden uns bei mc doof treffen und auch der insel bleiben, da ja einige von uns ne weite strecke fahren müssen. und dann noch von fehrman wieder zurück nach weissenhaus, da geht doch zeit verloren, die wir sicher lieber am strand verbringen,als inne gegend rum zu kurven.  


@all
aber boardis, ich bin gerne bereit wattis, oder auch seeringelwürmer für euch zu bestellen, und mitzubringen (Jan,Jürgen,und andere) müsst ihr mir nur schreiben ,was und wieviel ihr braucht.

ich werde mir 75 wattis und 100 g(ca 25 St) seeringelwürmer bestellen.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Danke Für Die Pn Kalle#h 
Werde Mich Die Tage Mal Am Abend Melden#x 
Werde Auch Watties Mit Seeringlern Kombinieren Denke Ich;das Hat Das Letzte Mal Bei Mir Gute Ergbnisse Gebracht 
Freue Mich Jetzt Schon Darauf Einen Neuen Strand Kennenzulernen:q 
UND NATÜRLICH AUF ALLE BOARDIES DIE DABEI SEIN WERDEN#6


----------



## JanS (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hmm kalle ...

ich glaube ich werde nur mit einer rute kommen  meine andere is leider gebrochen  und geld für ne neue ?! hmmm daher werde ich nicht soo viele würmschen brauchen 

aber schaun wa mal ... vieleicht hab ich bis dahin ja wieder ne 2.

gruß
Jan


----------



## Kalle (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ Jan
Hab leider im moment auch nur 2 ruten, bei der 3 ten ist ein rutenring defekt, aber ich denke doch, das sich da was machen lässt,damit du mit 2 ruten angeln kannst.#a

 #c ??kann nicht jemand fur den abend jan eine rute zur verfügung stellen?????  #c 

musste nur rechtzeitig bescheid geben wieviel wattis du haben möchtest,aber etwas zeit ist ja noch...


----------



## skipandi (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Ich hätte noch eine Rute zu verleihen.Ist zwar nicht die Neueste aber als Ersatz?Ich werde eh nur mit einer angeln. :q


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ich habe auch noch eine ersatzrute in der tasche....wenn einer will.
die sache mit anfahrtsweg und speziellen montagen könne wir auch am besten erst dann "ausschnacken" wenn es soweit ist. ansonsten wird es zuviel wenn und aber.
wie bereits gepostet hole ich mir meine wattis selbst.

der angelladen (neben der post nicht baltic) in heiligenhafen zieht um und räumt den laden aus, ab dem 01.11. gibt es dort ausser auf lebendköder und gladsax 25 % auf alles.
nur für denn fall das noch einer ne neue brandungsrute oder ähnliches sucht und evtl. etwas früher kommt  :q


----------



## Waldi (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Moin,
Fehmarn im Herbst???
bin eben auf der Seite 3 über das Thema abstecken von Plätzen gestolpert. Ich bin in den ersten Jahren immer nur auf Fehmarn gewesen. Sind ja nur schlappe 380 km. Und wenn ich dann angekommen bin mußte ich manchmal zwischen den Schildern platznehme weil ich nicht noch Bock hatte eine Inselrundfahrt zu machen. Ich habe keinen Platz gefunden, obwohl ich schon 3 Strände angefahren habe. Irgendwann dann am abend tauchten dann die ersten Angler auf die vor einer halben Stunde noch vor dem warmen Ofen gesessen haben und machten mich blöde an.
Ich will damit sagen, wenn es sich nicht gerade um einen Wettkampf handelt, finde ich das Abstecken von ganzen Strandabschnitten dem Brandungsangler nicht würdig oder würde jemand von Euch eine Angelstelle an einem See meiden wenn da ein Schild steht "Ist besetzt - komme heute abend"
Gruß Waldi


----------



## haukep (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Fehmarn im Herbst???
> bin eben auf der Seite 3 über das Thema abstecken von Plätzen gestolpert. Ich bin in den ersten Jahren immer nur auf Fehmarn gewesen. Sind ja nur schlappe 380 km. Und wenn ich dann angekommen bin mußte ich manchmal zwischen den Schildern platznehme weil ich nicht noch Bock hatte eine Inselrundfahrt zu machen. Ich habe keinen Platz gefunden, obwohl ich schon 3 Strände angefahren habe. Irgendwann dann am abend tauchten dann die ersten Angler auf die vor einer halben Stunde noch vor dem warmen Ofen gesessen haben und machten mich blöde an.
> Ich will damit sagen, wenn es sich nicht gerade um einen Wettkampf handelt, finde ich das Abstecken von ganzen Strandabschnitten dem Brandungsangler nicht würdig oder würde jemand von Euch eine Angelstelle an einem See meiden wenn da ein Schild steht "Ist besetzt - komme heute abend"
> Gruß Waldi



Naja, das ist soweit schon richtig, aber wir sind ja doch ein paar Leute und wenn wir einen Platz kriegen möchten kommen wir da vieleicht nicht drum herum... |kopfkrat 

Aber es sind ja auch eine Menge Leute dabei, die wie ich die Insel ziemlich gut kennen und da werden wir schon einen schönen Strand für uns finden!

Was die Ersatzruten angeht, nehme ich auch eine Rute mehr mit, also kann ich auch eine verleihen, nur eine Rolle müsste der/die Betreffende halt haben, denn ich habe zwar 5 Brandungsruten, aber nur 2 Rollen...

Ich freue mich auf das Treffen und habe jetzt schon ganz kribbelige Finger  :q  #6 

LG
Hauke


----------



## JanS (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

rolle is kein problem  die hat keinen bruch ?!

danke und gruß 
jan


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

wow |uhoh:  
welch eigendynamik sich entwickelt
kann nur sagen : "das AB gefällt immer besser" 
schön dabei zu sein:q


----------



## haukep (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:
			
		

> wow |uhoh:
> welch eigendynamik sich entwickelt
> kann nur sagen : "das AB gefällt immer besser"
> schön dabei zu sein:q



Ja, finde ich auch klasse, aber Angler sind halt die "Besten" 

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Gast 1 (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Bin Vielleicht dabei


----------



## Kalle (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hi falk,

freuen uns wenn du dabei bist..
Hab dich schon mal mit aufgeschrieben,damit wir ungefähr wissen wieviele es werden könnten. |wavey: 

@Waldi
hast recht, abstecken nur für ein paar leutchen ist nicht schön,war auch mal in der situation,das ich (wir)an den strand kam und für ein gemeinschaftsangeln abgesteckt war.nachdem ich(wir) aufgebaut hatten kamen sie an,aber wir sind stur da geblieben..haben uns allerdings vor den 2 letzten plätzen hingestellt!! .(nach den zweien war noch ein verein),sie haben daraufhin ihre 2 plätze zur anderen seite verschoben :q ...geht doch alles wenn man nur will  #6 haben uns hinterher bomig mit ihnen verstanden :q aber meist schau ich nach ob schilderchen stehen, und fahr dann an einen anderen strand. 

Nordlicht
Haukep
Skipandi + Daddy
Jan s
Meereslehrling
Patty                 ???
Kalle
Jürgen s + Sohn
Falk                   ???


----------



## haukep (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Na, so langsam sind wir ja auch schon ein paar Leutchen 

Ich freu mich drauf!  #6   #6 

petri
Hauke |wavey:


----------



## Kalle (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ja ,9 leute sind schon sicher, die anderen werden sich sicher noch äussern..

also, ich werd auch ne digicamera mitnehmen. wollte erst meine Cam mitnehmen,aber das meiste wird sich ím dunkeln abspielen, daher lass ich sie lieber zu hause...
nimmt noch jemand n digicamera mit ??????


----------



## haukep (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Kalle schrieb:
			
		

> nimmt noch jemand n digicamera mit ??????



Ich habe leider keine, sonst würde ich das ja glatt machen.... :c 

LG
Hauke


----------



## JuergenS (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ja sicher kommt die Digiknipse mit. Wir brauchen doch ein paar Beweisfoto´s für´s Archiv


Jürgen


----------



## Agalatze (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

moin moin jungs !
ich würde ja auch gerne mitkommen, aber der kleine schurcup ist an dem tag.
wünsche euch aber super viel spaß


----------



## Kalle (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@Agalatze
Ja ich weiß das du dabei bist und wünsch dir viel erfolg.. #6 
wir werden sicher auch viel spass haben,und da ja nordlicht dabei ist, werden wir sicher auch noch einen schönen platz auf fehmarn bekommen...  

@ Jürgen s
Na sicher, müssen doch was für die galerie hier im board und für unsere archive was aufbewahren.... :q 

und denk dran, sag rechtzeitig bescheid wegen den wattis die du haben möchtest,oder auch seeringelwürmer...
schön wäre es wenn ich ca 7-10 tage vorher bescheid weiß, wer wieviel haben möchte...hatte gestern mit ronni vom angelladen gesprochen.

werd aber ende nächster woche nochmal einen aufruf wegen wattis starten..
denn ohne diese niedlichen tierchen fangt ihr nix :q  :q  :q


----------



## JuergenS (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hallo Kalle,

kein Problem. Ich kann dir meine Bestellung auch jetzt schon zu lesen geben.
150 Wattie´s und 1 Einheit Seeringler.
Und danke für´s mitbestellen.

Jürgen


----------



## Kalle (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Jeep jürgen,hab ich notiert..

nu fehlt nur noch jan s, der wollt glaub ich auch welche #c   
mal sehen wann er sich meldet..


----------



## Kalle (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@all
Hat sich von euch mal jemand einen kopf gemacht,ob jeder sein futter selber mitbringt, oder ob wir vielleicht alle zusammen ne runde grillen am strand?????  
plastikbesteck und teller würd ich schon mal mitbringen. grill hab ich leider vor wochen entsorgt  :q 

ihr könnt euch ja mal dazu äussern!!!!!!


----------



## haukep (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Kalle schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Hat sich von euch mal jemand einen kopf gemacht,ob jeder sein futter selber mitbringt, oder ob wir vielleicht alle zusammen ne runde grillen am strand?????
> plastikbesteck und teller würd ich schon mal mitbringen. grill hab ich leider vor wochen entsorgt  :q
> 
> ihr könnt euch ja mal dazu äussern!!!!!!




Also Grillen finde ich klasse, aber ich habe leider auch keinen Grill mehr  #d 

LG
Hauke


----------



## Gast 1 (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Ich komme, wenn, denn mit Firmenwagen.

 Da ist Platz für meinen großen Grill drin.
 Fleisch oder Wurst kann ich auch beisteuern.

 Des weiteren Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Hohenwestedt oder Neumünster für max. 2 Personen.

 Bitte dann melden, im Bord oder PN.


----------



## haukep (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme, wenn, denn mit Firmenwagen.
> 
> Da ist Platz für meinen großen Grill drin.
> Fleisch oder Wurst kann ich auch beisteuern.
> ...



Das ist ja super  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6 

Sag mal, kann ich mitfahren, wenn Du durch Plön kommst?

LG
Hauke


----------



## JanS (1. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hmm kalle wgn. der würmschen schicke ich dir nochma ne pm  freu mich schon noch 20 Tage und dann endlich wieder ostsee 

gruß
Jan


----------



## Kalle (1. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@Jan
Ja ist oki, ich warte dann mal ab, wann du mir ne PM schickst...
hat ja noch ein wenig zeit, aber wenn ichs ne woche vorher weiß, isses besser, wegen bestellen..!!

@ll
kann noch jemand einen Grill mitbringen?? freisch bringt sich jeder selber mit..falls ihr lust habt zu grillen!!! Plastikteller und besteck hab ich schon...


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (1. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hi Nordiesonboard|wavey: 
Grillen Und Gemeinsam Fischen
Da Kann Nur Bestof Bedeuten #6 
Hab Schon Total Bock Drauf Und Freue Mich Dabeizusein:q 
@kalle 
Wegen Der Köderfrage Werde Ich Dich Die Tage Nochmal Anklingeln

@nordlicht
 Wie Weit Im Vorraus Kann Kannst Den Der Wettervorhersage Für Die Insel Glauben?  |kopfkrat

Noch 19 Tage Dann Stehen Wir Im Wind


----------



## Kalle (1. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@meereslehrling
jau ist Io, ich warte bis es dann klingelt :q 

manno, kanns kaum abwarten bis wir losfahren, und am strand stehen und die peitschen im wasser haben...Isses etwa entzug?   #c


----------



## haukep (1. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Kalle schrieb:
			
		

> manno, kanns kaum abwarten bis wir losfahren, und am strand stehen und die peitschen im wasser haben...Isses etwa entzug?   #c



Ja, das ist es wohl 

Ich freue mich auch schon sehr auf unser Treffen!
Die Fänge sind ja z.Z. schon ganz ordentlich, das macht Hoffnung  

LG
Hauke


----------



## Kalle (1. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hier nochmal alle die bis jetzt mitkommen...

Karsten01
Nordlicht
Haukep
Skipandi + Daddy
Jan s
Meereslehrling
Patty ???
Kalle
Jürgen s + Sohn
Falk

Jürgen und Sohn 150 Wattis+ 100 g seeringelwürmer
Kalle 75 Wattis +100 g Seeringelwürmer
Jan...?
Meereslehrling???
Nordlicht ...kauft selber
Haukep ...Kauft selber
Falk.....?
Skipi +vater..kaufen selber

Wer noch wattis möchte....PM, oder hier melden!!!


----------



## haukep (1. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Immerhin schon 10 Leute...


----------



## Kalle (1. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

11 hauke p

karsten kommt auch...freu freu...wenns nicht beim nordietreffen war, dann beim angeln.. :q


----------



## Nordlicht (2. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ Kalle
so einen 5 euro rundgrill kann ich mitbringen, kein problem, aber dann müssen wir sehen das wir einen strand finden wo wir nicht x-mal laufen müssen.

@ Meeresleerling  :q 
ich denke 3-4 tage vorher wissen wir mehr.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (2. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

HI SPEZIES:q 
Was Sind Denn So Eure Köder Die Ihr Schon Mit Mehr Oder Weniger Erfolg 
Getestet Habt? 
Was Haltet Ihr Von Gekochten Krabben Oder Heringsfetzen In Der Brandung?
Kann Man Irgendwie Gezielt Die Grossen Brandungsdorsche An Den Haken Bringen?#c 

@GRILLER  2 Leute Mit Grill Sollten Reichen ;wo Bekommt Ihr Denn Nu Noch Holzkohle Her?|uhoh:


----------



## Nordlicht (2. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ich bringe einen sack kohle, anzünder, meine wurst und meine getränke mit.
evtl. können wir ja sachen wir ketchup, teller, besteck, brot usw. auf andere verteilen dann hat jeder was in der tasche und wir müssen nicht noch gross das hin- und her- rechnen kriegen.
getränke macht wohl auch am besten jeder für sich oder ?
ich bringe mir meine zwei bier selbst mit...muss ja noch fahren.

@ Grill nr. 1
evtl sollten wir auch nur den grillrost mitschleppen und uns einfach ne kuhle mit steinen drum bauen...reicht eigentlich oder ?
mal sehen wie weit es zu laufen wird.

@ Mehreslehrling
kannst du mitnehmen und ist immer einen versuch wert.
man kann dann zb. watti und hering oder ähnliches auf einem haken kombinieren.
die haken sollten dann aber eigentlich mind. 2/0 haben.


----------



## skipandi (2. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Moin Leute,da war ich zwei Tage nicht on board und hier wird organisiert wie verrückt.Grillen ist natürlich super.Wir bringen unsere Sachen mit(Wurst,Fleisch,Brot,Senf,Ketschup usw.)Gute Laune,Kaminholz und Getränke sowieso.Ach ja,ne Angel wäre auch nicht schlecht. :q Unsere Köder kaufen wir auch selbst.Wenn jetzt das Wetter noch paßt.....wirds ne super Sause. #6


----------



## Kalle (2. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Mein fleisch und meine 2-3 bierchen bring ich mir auch selber mit( muss ja auch fahren), weiterhin noch plastikteller und besteck für uns alle, und noch würstchen extra...und salz und pfeffer.

wenn einer senf und ketchup mitbringt langt es doch áuch denke ich mal..

@skipi
wir sind halt schnell wenns ums angeln geht :q 

@nordlicht
ich hab ein kleines wägelchen, da passt ein grill und kohle dann auch noch rauf,aber ne kuhle buddeln und rost auf steinchen legen ist auch  #6 
du weisst ja, wer will schon weit und oft laufen... #c . für guten autonahen strand bist du zuständig... :q  :q  :q

@Meerelehrling
hab auf heringfetzen alleine noch nie was gefangen, (nicht in deutschand)aber so wie nordlicht sagt,in kombination mit watti, kannste weit vorne sein


----------



## haukep (2. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

O man, ihr seit ja wie die verrückten am organisieren, wer soll denn da mitkommen 

Also, Senf und Ketchup bringe ich mit, das ist kein Akt!

Fleisch selber, ist klar - Teller von Kalle, danke schonmal 

Getränke? Ach egal, ich schmeiß ein paar Cola ins Auto und wer will kann gerne was abhaben 

Wattis besorge ich mir selber, aber danke!

Ich habe schon total die Vorfreude 



LG
Hauke


----------



## haukep (2. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Achso: @Meereslehrling, Kombinationen aus den Ködern sind gut, würde ich aber in der BRandung nicht einsetzen. Vom Boot kann das klasse sein, ebenso wie Tobiasfisch oder kleine Heringe im Ganzen....

Haken dann aber nicht unter 2/0 und außerdem ein zweiter im Schwanz des Köderfisches.

Ich zeige Dir die Montage gerne mal auf Fehmarn.

mfg
Hauke


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (3. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

HI NOB`s (NORDIESONBOARD):q 
FLEISCH UND SO JEDER SELBER IS JA LOGO:g 
TELLER ;BESTECK VON KALLE IS SUPPIE THX@KALLE#6 
BEILAGE IN SOSSENFORM BRAUCHT NICHT JEDER EINZELN ;STIMMT AUCH|uhoh: 
METERBROT MACH ICH DANN FÜR ALLE KLAR; WENN NIX DAGEN SPRICHT
GETRÄNKE AUCH JEDER FÜR SICH IS BESSER ALS UMLAGE UND RUMFRAGEN DENKE ICH(nixstressso)|krach: 
NU ABER FLOTTES WEITERPLANEN IHR NOB`s

WIE SCHON VON ANDEREN BOARDIES HIER GESCHRIEBEN
VORFREUDE IST DOCH MIT DIE SCHÖNSTE FREUDE:q 
HOFFE DAS WETTER UND DIE FISCHE WERDEN UNS GUT GESINNT SEIN 
@NORDLICHT
HABE ICH DAS JETZT RECHT MITBEKOMMEN DAS DU UNSEREN INSELGUIDE MACHEN WIRST:g


----------



## haukep (3. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Ich denke schon, das er das macht, aber wir entscheiden das letztlich ja gemeinsam vor Ort denke ich 

Ich hoffe wir können nach Westermakelsdorf oder Niobe, das wäre doch klasse...

LG
Hauke


----------



## Dorschminister (4. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

wenn ich das alles hier so lese könnte ich mich ein bisschen ärgern |gr:  das ich leider keine Zeit habe, ich hoffe das nächste "Gemeinschaftsangeln" lässt nicht lange auf sich warten. Wir können ja gleich hier den nächsten Termin abmachen  :q 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## haukep (4. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Och ich denke, wenn die Truppe cool drauf ist (und davon gehe ich aus), dann spricht nichts gegen eine Wiederholung im Dezember, oder gegen ein Neujahrsangeln 

mfg
Hauke


----------



## JanS (5. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

also meine bestellung an kalle is raus   ....

dann brauche ich ja nur noch n paar vorfächer knüpfen und n halbesch schwein zum grillen besorgen 

gruß
Jan


----------



## JuergenS (5. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



> n halbesch schwein zum grillen besorgen


@ JanS
du denkst auch nur an dich #d 

Du nimmst dann doch bestimmt auch ne Badewanne voll Kartoffelsalat mit.  :q Muß ich mir noch ne Hängerkupplung besorgen und nen Anhänger leihen??? |kopfkrat  

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Kalle (6. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

So kinders ich denke mal nu haben wir alle die mitkommen, aber jeder andere ist noch willkommen..

Karsten01
Nordlicht
Haukep
Skipandi + Daddy
Jan s
Meereslehrling
Patty ???
Kalle
Jürgen s + Sohn
Falk

Jürgen und Sohn 150 Wattis+ 100 g seeringelwürmer
Kalle 75 Wattis +100 g Seeringelwürmer
Jan...100 Wattis +100 g Seeringelwürmer
Meereslehrling..schnack noch ne runde mit ihm*g
Nordlicht ...kauft selber
Haukep ...Kauft selber
Falk.....?
Skipi +vater..kaufen selber

so falls noch jemand fragen hat, entweder hier, oder per pm..

ist ein schönes training fürn grossmancup für mich, obwohl...ich finds klasse euch kennenzulernen...!zumindest, die ich noch nicht real kenne.

denke mal wir werden viel spass haben und hoffe auch,das wir einige fische auffe schuppen legen können.
für den ersten maßigen FISCH der gefangen wird und für den der die meisten  Fische gefangen hat, hab ich mir was einfallen lassen....*fg kleiner joke von mir.... :q


----------



## Kalle (6. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Lach jürgen, 
dachte wir wollen angeln, und uns nicht den bauch vollschlagen* :q 
halbes schwein??  wer bringt denn denn den eimer bier und die schubkarre voll bratkartoffeln mit?? :q 
man, dat kann ja nur gut werden beim  #a

@dorschminister
wir werden das angeln mal wiederholen.....!!!! egal wie ,was wir fangen!


----------



## skipandi (6. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Halbes Schwein auf Toast und als Nachtisch eine Rinderkeule in Aspik,dazu ein Fäßchen Bier und dann in eine verdiente Ohnmacht fallen :q  :q  #6 
Moin moin Kalle was machst du denn um die Zeit noch am Rechner? |wavey:


----------



## Kalle (6. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hab vorhin ne runde heia gemacht, und nu is nicht mehr mit schlafen, also husch ich mal ne runde inne forum rum :q
hab zwar turnier heut noch, aber dat is mehr spassig für mich


----------



## JanS (6. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@JuergenS
hmm also ... ich könnte schon ein bischen kartoffelsalat machen wenn ihr interesse habt ... muss ich einfach mal schauen aber das sollte doch zu machen sein 

und wenns mit den platten gar ned läuft können wir immer noch die gekochte daraus aufziehen 

gruß
Jan


----------



## haukep (6. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

O man, wird das ein Fressgelage!

Jungs wir sollen Angeln und da keinen Kochclub veranstalten 
Ich mach dann auch noch nen Wattwurmauflauf 

LG
Hauke


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (6. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

oi oi oi|uhoh: 
was hier so abgeht grenzt an party pur:q 
hoffe die fische werden von uns noch registriert beim schlürfen und schmatzen|kopfkrat 
hab scho voll die böcke 
mal aus interesse,was wäre den des einzelnen wunschstrand hier?#c 
kenne die insel so gesehen ja noch garnicht
geh nu in keller die ködernadel schärfen#h


----------



## Patty (6. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Moin Leute,
jetzt hab ich leider Gewissheit, das ich arbeiten muß. So ist das eben mit der Gastronomie und den Wochenenden. Ich wünsch Euch tierisch viel Spaß und Allen ein dickes Petri Heil

Patty


----------



## Kalle (6. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

schade patty, :c aber ich denke wir werden nochmal ein brandungsangeln machen und dann kannst du vielleicht ja auch....


----------



## JuergenS (7. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hallo Patty, 
ich kenne das leider zur Genüge. Da hofft man darauf an "dem" WE nicht arbeiten zu müssen und dann passierts doch.  #c Aber tröste dich es gibt immer ein nächstes Mal.

@ Meereslehrling
Eigentlich völlig egal, hauptsache mal wiedwer in die Brandung. Da aber mein Junior(13) mit kommt darf es ruhig ein "einfacher" Strand sein.


Gruß Jürgen


----------



## haukep (7. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@Meereslehrling!

Mir ist es eigentlich egal, aber wir brauchen auf jeden Fall einen Strand, wo auch diejenigen von uns, die nicht 150 Meter werfen, eine Chance haben einen Fisch zu fangen! Ich würde da mal auf Westermakelsdorf oder Niobe tippen, denn dort braucht man meist ja keine Granatwürfe hinlegen....

Aber wir müssen das ein bisschen vom Wind abhängig machen, den wir die Tage vorher ja intensiv beobachten werden...

LG
Hauke


----------



## Patty (8. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ all,

ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall mega viel Spaß und freu mich schon auf die Berichte und hoffentlich jede Menge Fotos!?! Wenn wir es mal schaffen ein Treffen am Sonntag auf die Beine zu stellen, bin ich mit dabei. Auf jeden Fall!

Petri Patty


----------



## Nordlicht (8. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

mal warten was der wind so "sagt" wo es uns hinverschlägt.
ausserdem haben wir ja noch leider das thema schurcup im nacken  |uhoh: 
zum fehmarncup wurde bereits morgens um 9.00 uhr abgesteckt...mal abwarten was geht  :g


----------



## haukep (8. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Naja, eventuell rüsten wir Dich mit einem roten Fähnchen aus und lassen Dich den ganzen morgen und vormittag den Strand rauf und Runterlaufen und rufen: "Hier ist schon reserviert...." )

Nein, ich mache nur Witze, nimm es mir nicht übel!

Wir müssen dann einfach ausweichen wo es frei ist, aber wir werden schon was finden, schließlich haben wir Dich ja als ortskundigen Guide 

LG
Hauke


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (8. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hiho 
wie lange noch:q


----------



## JuergenS (8. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



> wie lange noch


    zu lange


----------



## JanS (8. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hmm viel zu lange  wenn ich mit dem kartoffelsalat jetzt schon anfange is der dann richtig gut  ich glaube jürgen würde mich mit soner stinken salatschüssel auch ned mitnehmen *g*

hmm *tagezähl*


----------



## haukep (9. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

viel zu lange


----------



## JuergenS (9. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



> ich glaube jürgen würde mich mit soner stinken salatschüssel auch ned mitnehmen *g*



Wenn du dich auf der Stoßstange halten kannst warum nicht :q


----------



## JanS (9. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hmm ich glaube das schaffe ich nicht  zumindestens nicht wenn ich die salatschüssel auch noch halten muss .g.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (9. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hi nordies#h 
HAT VON EUCH SCHON MAL EINER VERSUCHT IN DER BRANDUNG MIT KÖFI ZU FISCHEN?|kopfkrat 
wer?wie?wo?wann?was?#c


----------



## Kalle (9. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

So, hier nochmal alle die mitmachen und wattis bestellt haben.....

Karsten01
Nordlicht
Haukep
Skipandi + Daddy
Jan s
Meereslehrling
Kalle
Jürgen s + Sohn
Falk

Jürgen und Sohn 150 Wattis+ 100 g seeringelwürmer
Kalle 75 Wattis +100 g Seeringelwürmer
Jan...100 Wattis +100 g Seeringelwürmer
Meereslehrling  ?  ....schnack noch ne runde mit ihm*g
Nordlicht ...kauft selber
Haukep ...Kauft selber
Falk.....?
Skipi +vater..kaufen selber

so bestecke teller und becher bring ich mit für uns alle.
fleisch senf würschen und 2-3 bierchen für mich hab ich auch schon besorgt, weil ungeduldig* |wavey:  :q

Ach, ich denke wir werden schon einen strand finden der uns allen zusagt, und wir nicht so weit zu fuß laufen müssen...und wenn nix geht, dann laufen wir halt ein paar meterchen. |znaika:

sorry patty, hab ich übersehen das du noch drinne warst |kopfkrat  |uhoh:


----------



## Patty (9. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@Kalle,

So leid es mir Tut, aber Du mußt mich aus der Liste streichen, ich muß doch arbeiten.:c :c :c :c :c  

Wenn Du aber noch weiter in der Wunde bohren möchtest, lass mich noch drin:c :c :c :c

Wünsch Euch super viel Spaß und eine dickes Petri Heil#h


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (9. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@patti 
ich werde einen wurm mit deinen initialen in die brandung werfen#:


----------



## Nordlicht (10. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ haukep
ich kann an dem tag nur von 6-8uhr denn flaggenposten, dann muss ich noch bis kurz vor mittag auf meinen lütten aufpassen da die mutter die nacht vorher auf der betriebsfeier sein wird #g   und gern |schlaf:  möchte  :q  
du musst mich also noch bis mittags ablösen  |uhoh: 
haben wir eigentlich schon eine uhrzeit ausgemacht wann wir uns treffen wollten ?
wo war ja schon klar.....


----------



## haukep (10. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> haben wir eigentlich schon eine uhrzeit ausgemacht wann wir uns treffen wollten ?
> wo war ja schon klar.....




Naja, legen wir die Überlegung zugrunde, dass wir ja sagten "14 Uhr am Wasser", dann sollten wir uns schon so um 13 Uhr treffen denke ich!

Wo wollten wir uns noch treffen? McDonalds direkt in Burg, Landkirchener Weg oder?

Ich bin auch schon voll ungeduldig, das geht gar nicht mehr  


LG
Hauke


----------



## JanS (10. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

das mir egal  ich brauche aber nen profi neben mir *g* brauche doch  noch n paar tips 

gruß
Jan


----------



## Kalle (10. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Ja ich denke auch so wie hauke sagt.... sollten uns gegen 13 uhr dort treffen, damit wir noch zeit haben einen vernünftigen platz zu finden bevor es dunkel ist.

@ Jan
wir werden dir schon zeigen wie es geht, sind ein paar dabei die schon öfter mal loswaren zum brandungsangeln :q 

@ meereslehrling
weisste ja bescheid, ne std eher bei mir sein :q 

mal sehen ob falk sich noch meldet, wegen grill mitbringen,sonst geh ich auch noch los und besorg einen, inklusive kohle und anzünder.

Mal so nebenbei bemerkt...habt ihr schon mein video angeschaut?????????

guckt ihr hier* :q  http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=39345


----------



## JanS (10. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hehe 

kalle das orga talent 

kannst du öfters machen ... wenn alles gut klappt sind wir auch alle wieder dabei #v #g
wir sind aber auch dabei wenns nicht so klappt  ... noch 1 1/2 Wochen )


----------



## skipandi (10. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ Kalle 
Grill und Kohle kann ich auch mitbringen,da brauchst du nicht extra los und einen kaufen.Treffen ca. 13.00 Uhr Bei Mc Doof in Burg. #6


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (10. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hiho Nordies:q 
Was Soll Man(n) Da Noch Sagen
Treffpunkt Klar#6 
Uhrzeit Klar#6 
Teilnehmer Klar#6 
Köder Klar#6 
Grill Klar#6 
Kohle Klar#6 
Besteck Klar#6 
Wurst Klar#6 
Brot Klar#6 
Getränke Klar#6 
Alles Bestens
Fehlt Nur Noch Der Ort Des Geschehens|kopfkrat


----------



## JuergenS (10. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



> Fehlt Nur Noch Der Ort Des Geschehens



*Fehmarn*  :q  :q ( Auch klar )


----------



## JanS (10. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

lol ...

das mal nen wort


----------



## haukep (10. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				JanS schrieb:
			
		

> lol ...
> 
> das mal nen wort




Und es geht noch weiter: *AM STRAND*  

LG
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (11. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

also wenn ihr um 13 uhr bei donalds seid komme ich da auch mal rum.
ich bin ja sowieso auf der insel und kann euch dann sogar sagen wo die strände voll sind wegen des dmv !


----------



## JanS (11. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Und es geht noch weiter: *AM STRAND*
> 
> LG
> Hauke




ähmz sach nicht sowas


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (11. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@aga
wäre toll dich dort zu treffen:q 
du wirst dann ja wichtige infos für uns haben,oder?|kopfkrat 


@jan und hauke
klar es ist die insel und ein strand|bla: 
aber welcher|kopfkrat


----------



## Kalle (11. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Jo skipi, das ist io mit dem grill.... #6 

@Aga ja logisch, komm mal vorbei...aber wieso dmv?? ist doch schurcup oder nicht! na auf jeden fall kannst du uns sagen welche strände belegt werden..


@haukep





> Zitat von haukepUnd es geht noch weiter: AM STRAND




LG
Hauke 


und sach nicht, da kann man auch angeln   #c |kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (12. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Doch, und wir fischen dann sogar *im Wasser*!!



@Aga: Jo, komm mal rum, has ja bestimmt supi Infos für uns!!

Ich freu mich schon total auf den Tripp!!!!

LG
Hauke  #h


----------



## Nordlicht (12. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ Agalatze
beim fehmarn-cup wurde in sieben sektoren unterteilt und bereits morgens um neun uhr abgesteckt, hast du jemanden der beim schurcup mitangelt oder willst du alle strände nach schildern absuchen ??
woher bekommst du deine infos ??


----------



## Kalle (12. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

lach Nordlicht.

agalatze macht selber beim schurcup mit, sonst wäre er ja mit uns gefahren und hätte mitgeangelt :q


----------



## Nordlicht (12. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ja gut, aber ich dachte wir bekommen die infos von den sektoren evtl. bevor sie abgesteckt sind  :q 
ich selbst bekomme ungefähr gegen 12 uhr direkte infos, obwohl klar sein sollte das zu 90 % die sektoren marienleuchte, altenteil, westermarkelsdorf und niobe eh wie (fast)immer dabei sein werden.


----------



## Kalle (12. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ja ich weiß das diese die beliebten sektoren sind...denke wir müssen sowieso richtung presen, oder sogar staberhuk,wulfen,oder sogar auf die andere seite nach bojendorf..warten wir ab was der wind sacht. ist ja noch ein paar tage zeit, und du bekommst ja noch rechtzeitig infos, sodas wir immer noch ausweichen können....


----------



## skipandi (12. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Moin,wie siehts eigentlich südlich von Klausdorf/Campingplatz aus?
Sind da mal mit dem Boot direkt an den Strand ran zum Saubermachen.
Kaum Kraut und dicht bei schon 4 m tief. #c


----------



## Kalle (12. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

na sicher, klausdorf wäre auch ne möglichkeit, wenn der wind günstig ist...mal sehn wie das wetter nächstes weekend ist...


----------



## Agalatze (12. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ich würde an eurer stelle nach presen links auf die spitze fahren. da wurde richtig gut gefangen am wochenende. guckt eucht mal den thread fehmarn cup an.
welche sektoren beim schurcup gewählt werden, werden wir ja sehen.
ich denke auch an techhof,niobe,altenteil,westermarkelsdorf,marienleuchte usw...


----------



## Karsten01 (12. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@Aga,

letztendlich ist natürlich der Wind außschlaggebend wo wir hinfahren aber was meint Ihr Nordies???
#h Karsten.


----------



## Agalatze (13. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

na klar, aber wir haben trotz ablandigem wind sehr sehr gut gefangen...
das ist ja der witz an der sache


----------



## haukep (13. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@Aga! Naja, aber wir schmeißen auch nicht ganz bis Bornholm 

Ne mal im Ernst, ich denke, wir müssen einfach mal sehen wo der Wind uns hinpustet und dann halten wir da einfach mal die Angel rein 

Ich hoffe aber, dass es ein Strand ohne viele Hänger ist, habe Angst um meine Schönen Keulen und meine Geflochtene.... 


LG
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (13. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

presen nach links ist nicht schlimm.
viele reden immer das presen der schlimmste strand für abrisse sein soll,
aber das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. gahlendorf kann bei weitem schlimmer sein.
hoffe jedenfalls dass ihr richtig spaß habt und alle eure fische fangt.
und vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch in burg


----------



## haukep (13. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> presen nach links ist nicht schlimm.
> viele reden immer das presen der schlimmste strand für abrisse sein soll,
> aber das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. gahlendorf kann bei weitem schlimmer sein.
> hoffe jedenfalls dass ihr richtig spaß habt und alle eure fische fangt.
> und vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch in burg




Joa, Spaß werden wir auf jeden Fall haben und wenn alles gut geht, dann auch Fische 

LG
Hauke


----------



## haukep (13. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Ich hatte ganz vergessen,den 20. in meinem Kalender einzutragen und nun kann ich nicht mit...

Neeeee, ist natürlich nur Spaß, habe es jetzt eingetragen

LG
Hauke


----------



## Kalle (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

sind nun auch zurück vom platte angeln inne elbe...war sehr sehr schön hab auch welche verhaften können,obwohl sehr viel schneller wind war,aber es war klasse #6 ... freu mich schon auf nächste woche euch kennen zu lernen und mit euch zu angeln |wavey: ...bilder kommen morgen vom treffen.


----------



## skipandi (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hallo Kalle,wie geht es deinem Magen??Ich hoffe Ihr habt euch schön von innen gewärmt!  #2 Der Wind war ja ganz schön dolle.Fische hast du auch gefangen,was will man mehr? #6


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

also presen ist einer mit der "händlerfreundlichen strände" aber staberhuk am leuchtturm ist mit sicherheit eine 100 % steigerung !!
ich hoffe das es nicht nach staberhuk zur marine geht denn ich habe die woche frei und wenn meine kollegen mich oben vom zaun aus angeln sehen muss ich mir wieder die neuesten storrys von der arbeit anhören.
wenn es staberhuk sein sollte ist es eh besser rechts vom prkplatz oder links von der bw-anlage zu angeln....fische mögen das licht vom zaun halt nicht so gern wie die angler


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ach ja, ich will mal langsam die leutchen nervös machen, hier der erste wettertrend von wetteronline für samstag nord-west 3 bft.
mal sehen was es wirklich wird, ich denke wir werden uns so am donnerstag abend festlegen können welchen wetterbericht wir uns aussuchen und welcher für uns am besten geeignet ist  :q


----------



## Agalatze (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ nordlicht
du hast noch nie links in presen gesessen oder ?
da sind überhaupt keine hänger. und in staberhuk kannst du auch böse überraschungen erleben. da gibts nette ecken die hängerfreundlich sind.
gestern saß ein kumpel von mir in presen links. er hatte 8 sehr schöne dorsche.
und in rosenfelde nach links saß marcel1409. der hatte 21 dorsche !!!
ihr solltet am besten die fangmeldungen verfolgen, denn auflandiger wind ist nicht immer ein zeichen für fisch. da spielen andere faktoren noch eine rolle.
bin echt mal gespannt wie das am wochenende wird


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ Agalatze
es gibt tage da gewinnt man und es gibt tage da...........
ich habe nur presen gelesen und das...links...leider nicht, d.h. ich gebe dir mit presen also vollkommen recht.
von staberhuk kenne ich jeden stein, die kann ich oben vom turm beim klarem wasser immer sehen...und auch die fische, kein scherz


----------



## Agalatze (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

bestimmt sehr interessant das ganze mal vom turm zu sehen. ich habe in staberhuk rechts vom parkplatz böse erfahrungen mit hängern. aber was immer wieder beeindruckend ist, dass die dorsche auf der ostseite größer sind als auf der westseite von fehmarn. 
in staberdorf und meeschendorf auf fehmarn kann man auch sehr gut angeln. aber da kann es auch sehr hängerträchtig sein, wenn ne falsche strömung und somit kraut vorhanden sind


----------



## Kalle (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@skipi,
also ich muß sagen das treffen und angeln war echt supi,hatten sogar einen gast aus norwegen.. fische sind genug rausgekommen..ich hatte 3 st und hab nicht wirklich lange geangelt :q  die grösste war 36cm.
ausserdem hätte ich bald wieder geschafft eine grosse schute zu verhaften,
hab sie aber weiter fahren lassen... :q 

letztes bild links, ist unser norgi


----------



## Kalle (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

warten wir ab wie das wetter donnerstag ist gelle nordlicht....
danach können wir ja schon mal das gebiet einschränken wo wir hinfahren könnten....

morgen bestell ich die wattis....es sind insgesamt 375 wattis, und 400 g seeringelwürmer, ausserdem hab ich noch ca 125 wattis von einnigen leuten vom treffen bekommen, mal sehn ob sich noch einige bis samstag halten wenn ich papier jeden tag wechsel und die schlechten aussortiere.

ich denke auch mal wir haben alles zusammen, damit nix mehr schiefgehen kann,übrigens für unsere biertrinker hab ich noch 16 fl holsten im auto #g 

ich muß ja fahren :c

@karsten01,
mensch du lebst ja noch!!!schön das du dich wiedermal gemeldet hast,war ja nomalerweise deine idee mit dem treffen.. #6


----------



## JuergenS (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Na klasse, ihr geht ja alle vorher noch üben.   Und ich? #c 
wetter.com meldet für Samstag nachmittag übrigens Schnee #d , abends wolkig aber trocken,dazu nen Nord-West mit 4 bft. Ich hoffe mal das die sich irren aber ist ja noch ein bißchen hin bis Samstag.(leider)
Ich glaub jetzt wird es langsam Zeit meine Winterreifen aufzuziehen damit ich am Wochenende keine Überraschungen erlebe.



> übrigens für unsere biertrinker hab ich noch 16 fl holsten im auto


Glühwein wäre passender

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ Kalle
versuche es doch evtl. mal so: 
lege die wattis einzeln in abständen von ca.5cm auf die zeitung und rolle die zeitung dann locker zusammen, gummiband rum und ab in den kühlschrank das ganze 1x am tag wechseln und matschige wattis sofort raussuchen.
ich habe so mal von 100 frischen wattis ca. 70 stk für fünf tage retten können.
irgendwann stand diese methode mal in einer angelzeitung und ich bin der meinung wenn man genug zeit, zeitung und platz hat ist sie sehr ratsam.
die wattis sollen sich so länger halten weil sie einzel verpackt sind.

@ Agalatze
es ist eine irre aussicht vom turm...quer über die insel bis zur brücke kann man bei gutem wetter sehen  #6 
das mit den grossen dorschen kann ich mir eigentlich auch nur damit erklären das der untergrund im osten (besonders staberhuk) wesentlich steiniger ist und dort stärkere strömung ist wie im westen.
vor ca. zwei wochen konnte mann südlich vom leuchtturm z.b. grosse 70 cm dorsche in 2-3 metern wassertiefe fangen und an den anderen küsten waren es eher wieder die kleinen in diesen tiefen (tagsüber vom boot).


----------



## Agalatze (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ kalle
mensch mensch wat machst du mit den armen schuten ??? hehe...

@ nordlicht
so ein großer dorsch aus der brandung ist schon was feines.
beim fehmarn cup hatte auch wieder einen von knapp 80 cm.


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

fahrt ihr abends alle richtung heimat oder bleiben noch welche von euch auf der insel ??

wie lange wollen wir machen ?
open end wie jeder lust hat oder setzen wir uns eine ungefähre zeit...was ja eigentlich quatsch ist.
also ich könnte bis nachts um 5.00 uhr angeln, dann nach hause fahren, den wagen in die garage stellen, kurz duschen, dann um 6.15 auf der arbeit sein und dann um 6.30 auf der arbeit im bett liegen  :q


----------



## JuergenS (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



> wie lange wollen wir machen ?open end wie jeder Lust hat



so in etwa hatte ich mir das gedacht. Wenn die Würmer alle dann Abfahrt. Wir haben das ja nicht alle so gut wie du.


----------



## Kalle (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

je nach lust und laune und ob man noch wattis hat #c bringt ja auch keinen spass wenn nix mehr beisst,aber ich hab ja einen mitfahrer, mal schaun was der sacht :q 
mir ist das sonst schnuppe, hab ja auch sonntag frei..

@aga 
und als ich mal kurz wech war ,hat schon wieder jemand meine ruten gerettet..hab es glaub ich mit den schiffen die da rumfahren. #c war doch nur mal ne wurst und ein bierchen holen :q


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



> Wir haben das ja nicht alle so gut wie du.


@ JürgenS
und ich danke dem lieben gott jeden tag dafür das ich hier geboren bin und wohnen darf  |engel:

soll ich mal versuchen bei mc donalds um 13.00 uhr einen tisch zu reservieren oder treffen wir uns draussen auf dem parkplatz ??


----------



## Kalle (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

lach, weiß ja nicht ob sich einige noch durchfuttern wollen bei mc doof :q 

von mir aus können wir uns auch draussen treffen!!!!, schliesse mich einfach mal der mehrheit an...


----------



## JuergenS (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Da ich mich ja doch schon kurz nach dem Frühstück auf den Weg mache wäre so ein kleiner Snack vor dem Angeln nicht schlecht und so wie ich meinen Junior kenne will der sich bestimmt auch erst noch von seinem Hunger befreien :q . Und da ja auch nicht alle gleichzeitig eintreffen ist das warten drinnen bestimmt angenehmer als draußen.
Da muß es doch mittlerweile schon nen Tisch nur für Angler geben so oft wie MD als Treffpunkt herhalten mußte. :q  :q


----------



## haukep (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Essen ist doch gut  #6 

Boa, ich kriege hier schon wieder nur die Hälfte mit, ihr postet jetzt ja wie die Irren...

Also, @Aga, einen 80er also....mhhh....will ich auch!!!! 

Zu der Sache mit dem Ende: Ist mir auch völlig Schnuppe, wenn die Würmer alle sind oder die Fische nicht mehr beißen...oder wenn es nass wird - dann ziehen wir uns in eine Kneipe zurück oder sowas, oder.....

Ist eigentlich eine gute Frage was wir machen wenn es kübelt ohne Ende....  |kopfkrat 

Ich freue mich schon darauf meine neue Rolle mit Geflochtener mal richtig keulen zu können!! Habe mir schönes Sportlertape für die Fingerkuppe gekauft, damit ich nicht mit meinem Finger anfüttere... :q 

LG
Hauke


----------



## JuergenS (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ Nordlicht



> ich danke dem lieben gott jeden tag dafür das ich hier geboren bin und wohnen darf


So ein kleines Bißchen beneide ich dich darum


----------



## haukep (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				JuergenS schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mich ja doch schon kurz nach dem Frühstück auf den Weg mache wäre so ein kleiner Snack vor dem Angeln nicht schlecht und so wie ich meinen Junior kenne will der sich bestimmt auch erst noch von seinem Hunger befreien :q . Und da ja auch nicht alle gleichzeitig eintreffen ist das warten drinnen bestimmt angenehmer als draußen.
> Da muß es doch mittlerweile schon nen Tisch nur für Angler geben so oft wie MD als Treffpunkt herhalten mußte. :q  :q




Das stimmt, die Bedienungen kennen schon die Gestalten mit Bundihose und Angelweste... Auch Fischgeruch wird mittlerweile schon toleriert


----------



## haukep (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Irgendwie sehe ich doppelt...


----------



## JuergenS (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



> Ist eigentlich eine gute Frage was wir machen wenn es kübelt ohne Ende....


Angeln, was denn sonst. Die Fische sind eh schon nass :q  :q  :q


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hi nordies:q 
ein tag nicht im board und man hat etliche seiten zu lesen|uhoh: 
also MC drinnen ist ne gute idee nordlicht#6 
sind denn 3 oder 4 bft schon so viel? was soll ich mir da drunter vorstellen,bin da nicht bewandert mit|kopfkrat 
also mich können nur starker regen,kein fisch oder wurmlosigkeit vertreiben


----------



## haukep (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:
			
		

> hi nordies:q
> ein tag nicht im board und man hat etliche seiten zu lesen|uhoh:
> also MC drinnen ist ne gute idee nordlicht#6
> sind denn 3 oder 4 bft schon so viel? was soll ich mir da drunter vorstellen,bin da nicht bewandert mit|kopfkrat
> also mich können nur starker regen,kein fisch oder wurmlosigkeit vertreiben



3 bis 4 viel? Neeeee, das ist eher zu wenig, ich würde mich über 6-7 freuen!!!!

Stimmt, angeln auchb bei Regen - was ist denn das auch sonst 

LG
Hauke


----------



## JuergenS (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:
			
		

> hi nordies:q
> sind denn 3 oder 4 bft schon so viel? was soll ich mir da drunter vorstellen,bin da nicht bewandert mit|kopfkrat



Um dir mal ne kleine Vorstellungshilfe zu geben:
3 Bft -->schwacher Wind -->12 - 19 km/h
4 Bft -->mäßiger Wind  --> 20 - 28 km/h
5 Bft -->frischer Wind -->29 - 38 km/h
hoffe du kannst damit jetzt was anfangen


----------



## haukep (14. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Genau! Und ab 4,5 wird es für uns interessant!

LG
Hauke


----------



## Kalle (15. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

für unser treffen langen aber 3-4, auch wenns intressanter wird wenn man 5-6 bft hat. müssen ja nicht gleich das extreme angeln machen,nicht das uns noch der grill, oder die schirme wegfliegen :q

@ll
wozu gehn wir denn angeln,egal was für wetter ist,obs regnet oder schneit,ich schmeiß meine rute in die fluten, ihr wisst ja.....nur die harten komm in garten :q


----------



## Nordlicht (15. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ich werde mal sehen ob die mc donalds das für mich machen und ich einen tisch bekomme wenn nicht setzte ich mich so ab 12.15 mit dem grossem anglerboard schild an einen tisch und warte auf euch  :q 
also 3-4 bft zum brandungsangeln ist vollkommen ausreichend, denn wenn es mehr werden sollte wird es für die "gelegeheits" brandungsangler sehr schwer und frustig werden.

@ haukep


> dann ziehen wir uns in eine Kneipe zurück oder sowas, oder.....


versuche mal um diese jahreszeit ausserhalb von burg ne kneipe zu finden die abends noch auf hatt.....wenn es zu doll mit dem wetter werden sollte hilft wohl nur: "oder sowas"  :q


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (15. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@jürgen
Danke Für Die Aufklärung#h 
Bin Gespannt Was Uns Dann Tatsächlich Erwarten Wird:q


----------



## haukep (15. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ....wenn es zu doll mit dem wetter werden sollte hilft wohl nur: "oder sowas"  :q



Das ist doch gut, das ist sowieso meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung!  

Mit dem Wind habt Ihr recht, die Gelegenheities würden es dann nur sehr schwer haben, also reichen uns auch 3 oder 4 BFT.  #6 

Ich freu mich schon volle Elle auf Samstag!!


LG
Hauke


----------



## haukep (15. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Kalle schrieb:
			
		

> wozu gehn wir denn angeln,egal was für wetter ist,obs regnet oder schneit,ich schmeiß meine rute in die fluten, ihr wisst ja.....nur die harten komm in garten :q




Recht hast Du, denn die Fische juckt das ja auch nicht 

LG
Hauke


----------



## Nordlicht (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Nord-Wetter 

langsam wirds mehr wind, aber noch ist es ja ok.

@ Falk
lange nichts gelesen, alles im grünem bereich bei dir und dem grill ??
ich habe 5kg kohle und anzünder im kofferraum, solltest du keine kohle zur hand haben wird ein sack sicherlich dicke ausreichen.


----------



## haukep (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> langsam wirds mehr wind, aber noch ist es ja ok.



Naja, auf der einen Seite ist das ja ok, aber 5 für Samstag ist natürlich etwas heftig!!

Ich meine, es ist zwar gut, aber wie gesagt, mit Grillen ist da nicht mehr viel...

Wo fährt man denn bei Nordwind am besten mal hin?


----------



## JuergenS (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



> 0°C, gefühlt wie -13 °C


scheint nicht nur windig sondern auch kalt zu werden am WE. Nicht das uns die Würmer einfrieren. obwohl,die halten dann bestimmt besser am Haken und zerfetzen nicht so schnell.


----------



## MichaelB (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Moin,

@JürgenS: wenn ich Dich mal zitieren darf: "_das ist eben nix für Warmduscher_"  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ MichaelB

Das soll ich gesagt haben   |kopfkrat :q  

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlicht (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ MichaelB
  #6  gut aufgepasst

@ JuergenS
tja, treffer und versenkt würde ich sagen  :q 

norden wind ist das übliche, teichhof, niobe evtl noch marienleuchte.
oder mit wind im nacken in den sund, wulfen, meeschendorf oder staberdorf.
grillen können wir auch bei mehr wind noch, ich bringe notfalls noch einen zweiten schirm mit den wir davor stellen können.


----------



## Nordlicht (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hier noch mal zur verwirrung ein kleiner auszug aus der wetterprognose vom dwd  ;+ 

Trend für die Ostsee einschließlich Skagerrak und Kattegat:

bis Sonnabend Abend:
Südteil Südwest bis West 6 bis 7, Nordteil Südost bis Süd um 6.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Soll Ich Mir Nu Sorgen Machen?:q |kopfkrat |uhoh:


----------



## Kalle (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hab ja auch noch ein schirm dabei
neee musste dir keine sorgen machen, wenn wir nach wulfen oder meeschendorf fahren... 
bin eher für wind im rücken und in wulfen haben wir ja parkplatz und steilküste hinter uns... na mal sehen wie sich wetter ändert


----------



## MichaelB (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Moin,





			
				JuergenS schrieb:
			
		

> @ MichaelB
> 
> Das soll ich gesagt haben |kopfkrat :q
> 
> Jürgen


 Yo http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=1927&highlight=warmduscher  :g  |rolleyes  :q  #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlicht (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



> bin eher für wind im rücken und in wulfen haben wir ja parkplatz und steilküste hinter uns...



also ich habe auch kein problem mit wind im nacken zu angeln und wulfen ist nicht der schlechteste strand...zumal ich dort letztens auf 3 metern vom boot ne schöne dorsch dublette von je 55cm an der angel hatte  :q


----------



## JuergenS (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ MichaelB


> 30.12.2001, 20:41


da haste ja verdammt tief unten im Keller gegraben :q  :q  :q 
ich glaub solch ein Angeln wie damals wirds aber dieses Mal nicht werden
@ alle anderen
ich hab auch nix gegen den Wind von hinter mir. Soll ja ein "gemütliches" Angeln werden und kein Hardcorefischen.

Jürgen


----------



## Kalle (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hab früher sehr oft in wulfen, oder beim campingplatz miramar geangelt..

entweder vom campingplatz links, oder vom der ferienanlage für kinder,(oder was auch immer das ist) in wulfen rechts,bevor die steine anfangen (in ca der mitte)

die grössten dorsche díe ich dort gefangen habe waren  6+9 pf schwer.und das bei wind im rücken,und auflaufendes wasser.

die treppe runter in wulfsen und rechts hinter der steinkante ist auch ne gute buttecke !!! 15 waren mein bestes ergebnis.

und  in 3 metern tiefe 55er dorsche, bestätigt nur meine fänge. :q


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hi nordies:q 
dann läuft ja alles in den richtigen bahnen#6 
wird uns da nicht der kleine schurcup dazwischen kommen können?|kopfkrat


----------



## Kalle (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

nicht in wulfen,oder meeschendorf, oder staberdorf...der schurcup ist meist oben in niobe teichhof westermakelsdorf.

es sei denn es sind noch sehr viele angler dieses weekend unterwegs, die nicht wissen das der schurcup ist, dann ist dazendorf sowieso voll, und es wird ausgewichen...rechts nach presen, und zur anderen seite nach bojendorf und wallnau...
na mal sehen was wird, einen platz werden wir schon finden, denn soooo viele leutchen sind wir ja nicht!! :q


----------



## Nordlicht (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

wulfen währe prima, da habe ich nur 3 km zu fahren und bis nach niobe oder so währen es immerhin 12 km  :q


----------



## Kalle (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

du fauler sack du ,nordlicht!!! :q 
wir reissen uns hier die kilometer wech und er sagt ....es sind nur 3 km..tztztz
na warte ab, du fängst keinen fisch...achte auf deine angeln wenn wir aufgebaut haben, besonders auf deine rollen, die auf einmal ohne schnur sind :q  :q  :q


----------



## Nordlicht (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

oooch kalle, mach mal nicht  :q , 
ich werde wenn es morgen früh nicht so sehr regnet schon mal die lage peilen und mit dem boot mal sehen was dicht unter land zu holen ist und damit noch einige kilometer mehr auf die uhr bekommen sozusagen als "späher"


----------



## Medo (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@nordlicht

du alter fischräuber

grüß dich.... alles klar?


----------



## Kalle (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

oki, werd ichs halt lassen, weil du späher spielst... :q 
bin ja gar nicht so!!!!!


----------



## Nordlicht (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ Medo 
wenn du mit alles klar?...wann fahren mal zusammen meinst, muss ich dir sagen das ich derzeit leider auch nur mal für 1-2 stunden ans wasser komme da meine frau wieder arbeitet und ich jetzt etwas mehr für den lütten (3 jahre) eingeplant bin. 
wie du liest lasse ich mich ja sogar schon dazu herab mein verstaubtes brandungsgeschirr wieder aus der versenkung zu holen


----------



## haukep (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Medo
> wenn du mit alles klar?...wann fahren mal zusammen meinst, muss ich dir sagen das ich derzeit leider auch nur mal für 1-2 stunden ans wasser komme da meine frau wieder arbeitet und ich jetzt etwas mehr für den lütten (3 jahre) eingeplant bin.
> wie du liest lasse ich mich ja sogar schon dazu herab mein verstaubtes brandungsgeschirr wieder aus der versenkung zu holen




"Herablassen"?? Es gibt doch wohl nichts besseres 

Also, ich will ja nicht der Spielverderber sein, aber eure Idee mit dem Wind im Rücken finde ich nicht so genial, sind die Fänge dann doch im Allgemeinen auch sehr schlecht...

Lasst uns dann doch lieber mal Richtung Teichhof schauen....

Ich verstehe zwar die Intention und teile sie, aber wir wollen doch auch fangen.... #d


----------



## JuergenS (16. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hauke warts doch erst mal ab. Bis Samstag kann sich noch ne ganze Menge ändern.

@all 
hat jemand was von JanS gehört?  ;+ Hab aus Versehen seine Handynummer gelöscht. #c  Wollte mich so langsam mit ihm absprechen #x  wo wir uns denn nu in Bremen/Brinkum treffen.


----------



## JanS (17. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

huhu jürgen  ... ich rufe dich morgen um 19.oo Uhr an dann können wir nochmal sprechen ... ich habe deine nummer noch als pm

gruß
Jan


----------



## JuergenS (17. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@JanS
 #6


----------



## haukep (17. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Nordlicht (17. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

lasst uns nur bis freitag warten, bis dann müssten sich die wetterdienste ja langsam eingependelt haben.
wir brauchen uns dann am samstag nicht so lange sabbeln sondern konnen gleich ans wasser.



> "Herablassen"?? Es gibt doch wohl nichts besseres



DOCH, BOOTSANGELN  #h


----------



## haukep (17. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> lasst uns nur bis freitag warten, bis dann müssten sich die wetterdienste ja langsam eingependelt haben.
> wir brauchen uns dann am samstag nicht so lange sabbeln sondern konnen gleich ans wasser.
> 
> 
> ...




Sehe ich auch so, das ist eine gute Idee. Ne, Bootsangeln ist anders, das kann man nicht vergleichen...

LG
Hauke


----------



## haukep (17. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Momentan sieht ja alles nach NW um die 3 BFT. aus....


----------



## Nordlicht (17. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Wetteronline 

wetter.de 

habe eben meine "spähtrupp" nach 2,5 std mit dem boot beendet, ein 55cm dorsch unter der brücke, sonst nichts.
bekannter von mir ist nach st`huk gefahren...auch ohne erfolg.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (17. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Laufen Eigentlich Noch Die Ostseeschlangen?


----------



## Nordlicht (17. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ Meereslehrling
nein nicht mehr, ist mittlerweile zu kalt für die schleicher.


----------



## JanS (17. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

lala  ...
noch den Donnerstag noch den Freitag und dann ist weihnachten ähmz ich meine Boarditreffen *juhu*



Jan


----------



## Kalle (17. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

denke mal wir freuen uns alle drauf, nur hier ist gerade ganz schneller wind bei uns...so um die 8 bft..boahhhhh hoffe es wird bis samstag weniger.. |kopfkrat


----------



## Kalle (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

wiederufe den vorigen satz, es sind mindestens 9-10 bft....man, dat pustet hier ganz schlimm..


----------



## JuergenS (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



> es sind mindestens 9-10 bft....man, dat pustet hier ganz schlimm


Moin Kalle
hat es dich aus dem Bett geweht oder wie kommt man sonst dazu um 5.13 Uhr schon durchs AB zu schleichen :q


----------



## Nordlicht (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

|gaehn: 
guten morgen.
das wird schon alles werden, was mir etwas kopfzerbrechen macht ist das falk sich nicht wieder gemeldet hat ob das mit dem grill klar geht. mit meinem kleinem rundgrill kommen wir nicht so weit.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@nordlicht
Wie Sind Denn Die Letzten Prognosen Bezüglich Wind Und Ort Des Geschehens Auf Der Insel|kopfkrat 
WENN ES BEI WULFSEN BLEIBT  ;WANN IST DORT DENN MIT STARKEM KRAUTGANG ZU RECHNEN?  WAS WÄRE ZUM AUSWEICHEN GEEIGNET?#c 
ABER DENNOCH WIRD ES EIN SUPER BOARDIESAMSTAG:g :q


----------



## Kalle (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@Nordlicht
 skipi bringt auch noch einen grill mit, hat er versprochen.!!!!!, aber ich verstehe falk auch nicht, das er sich nichtmal meldet hier. |kopfkrat denke mal er wird nicht kommen.!!! #c 

@jürgen
Ich muß um 5 uhr aufstehen,und wenn der kaffee durchläuft schau ich immer ins board :q morgen muß ich leider um 3:30uhr schoon hoch, weil wir nach niebüll müssen.

übrigens haben wir heut morgen 11 bft gehabt, hat sich aber wieder beruhigt, das lässt auf samstag hoffen.  #6


----------



## skipandi (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Moin Leute,ich kann auch 2 Grill mit Kohle mitbringen.Und noch ein Rost für auffe Steine :q Ich werde das Angeln sowieso meinem Vater und euch überlassen und mich um das Grillen und den Ausschank am Lagerfeuer kümmern.Einen Gaskocher für Glühwein werde ich wohl auch mitbringen.Alles an Board.Ich hoffe nur,daß der Strand nicht so weit vom Parkplatz weg ist.
Nehme dann meine Schubkarre auch noch mit,schließlich muß mein Bus ja voll werden. #6  :q


----------



## Tom B (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hi Boardies,
möchte mich Euch gerne anschließen.

Könnte aber erst um 13.30 aus Hamburg losdüsen.
Wißt Ihr schon wo ihr hinfahrt????

Vielleicht könnte mir einer von Euch seine Handy Nr.
per PN mailen,damit ich weiß wo Ihr seid.

Hört sich ja lecker an mit Grillen  |uhoh:  |uhoh: 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kalle (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ skipi,
wenn du 2 grills und ein wenig kohle mitbringst langt es glaub ich, und ich hab ein wägelchen mit, da passt noch was rauf, und wenn nicht,dann geh ich eben 2 mal damit wir die sachen an den strand bekommen...

@heiliger johann
 na sicher kannst du dich uns anschliessen!!! #6 

geb dir meine handynummer per pm, dann kannst du anrufen und nachfragen wo wir sind....


----------



## Nordlicht (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

wetteronline
Wetter.de 

@ Meereslehrling
das mit wulfen müssen wir uns noch überlegen, wenn wir nord-west wind haben ist dort evtl. noch strom ohne ende und mit kraut muss mann derzeit überall rechnen.
wir sollten mit einem auge auch noch anch presen, gahlendorf, katharinenhof und staberhuk schielen.
es sind alles strände wo es nicht so weit zu schleppen ist.
ich bekomme wenn es klappt so gegen 12.00 uhr infos wo für den schurcup abgesteckt wird.

@ heiliger Johann
dann komm mal, ich poste dir meine handynr. auch noch...für den fall der fälle.


----------



## Kalle (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ nordlicht,
genau, doppelt hält besser..mal ganz ehrlich, mir ist egal wo wir hinfahren, hautsache ich kann meine köder richtung wasser werfen und ab und zu mal einen haken mit platte oder dorsch wieder rausholen :q 
freu mich schon echt doll aufs angeln mit euch :z :z :z

noch was!! hat jemand einen gaskocher mit #c ??

meine reni ist grad am gulaschsuppe kochen, und davon bleibt ne menge über!!!! könnte man sich dann , wenns zu kühl wird warm machen.

wenn nicht, stellen wir den topf (4 L ) auf den heissen grill und lassen ihn langsam warm werden, aber bei sooo  vielen leuten gibs für jeden nur ne kelle voll :q

so und nu gehts ab zum pokalspiel |wavey:


----------



## skipandi (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Ja Kalle,ich bringe einen Gaskocher mit.Und einen Topf. #6


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hi boardies:q 
hoffe wir werden am strand noch so viel bewegung aufbringen können um die würmer zu baden,|uhoh: 
nach so einem reichhaltigen,guten essen|bla:


----------



## JuergenS (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Fische fangen wird zur Nebensache, hauptsache gut gegessen  
Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken ums kalte Buffet gemacht:q  :q  :q


----------



## JanS (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ich bringe doch kartoffelsalat mit


----------



## Kalle (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@skipi
Gulasch ist schon im topf, aber wenn du den bus volbekommen willst dann nimmste halt noch einen mehr mit :q 

man man, wird das ein mahl !! wenn die fische so beissen werden wie wir an futter mithaben, dann kanns nur klasse werden #6 

so, pokalspiel gewonnen und nu ab inne husche.


----------



## JuergenS (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

na ja ich weiß jetzt auf jeden Fall schon mal die Überschrift für  unseren "Danach"-Bericht. 
*das große Fressen , wie ne Gruppe ABler auszog um am Strand zu picknicken*  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Tom B (18. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				JuergenS schrieb:
			
		

> na ja ich weiß jetzt auf jeden Fall schon mal die Überschrift für  unseren "Danach"-Bericht.
> *das große Fressen , wie ne Gruppe ABler auszog um am Strand zu picknicken*  :q  :q  :q




Wollte gerade das gleiche posten....


Danke für die Handynummern ,werd mich melden
denke aber das der Strom in Wulfen Samstag noch recht stark sein wird
und wenn dann führt er kräftig Kraut mit
laß mich überraschen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## haukep (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hey Leute!  |wavey: 

Die Abstände der Postings verkleinern sich ja immer weiter...

Ich denke auch, dass Wulfen keine so klasse Idee ist, so rein Strömungstechnisch....*anmeinearmegeflochtenedenk*

Es gibt grundsätzlich zwei Möglichkeiten, würde ich sagen. Wir kriegen wohl einen Nordwester (@sylverpasi falls Du das liest - weißt Du woran ich denke...), das heißt, es hieße

a.: Mit dem Gesicht voll in den Wind - eben Brandungsangeln - wollen, dann Westermakelsdorf, Niobe, eventuell Wallnau oder Bojendorf - kommt darauf an, wo der Schurcup überall ist... |uhoh:  |uhoh: 

b.: Wir machen einen gemütlichen und setzen uns voll in den Windschatten, dass ist Marienleuchte (rechts), Presen, Gahlendorf, Katharienhof, oder Staberhuk nach links hoch gut


Ich denke Vorschläge b. sollten das sein, was uns weiter beschäftigt, deute ich die allgemeine Stimmung da richtig?


----------



## Nordlicht (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ich denke plan B ist besser und gemütlicher.
wie war das mit besteck und tellern ??
bringt sich jeder seine teller und besteck selbst mit oder hat noch einer was im keller liegen ??


----------



## haukep (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke plan B ist besser und gemütlicher.
> wie war das mit besteck und tellern ??
> bringt sich jeder seine teller und besteck selbst mit oder hat noch einer was im keller liegen ??



Ich habe leider nichts mehr...

Ich denke auch! Dann wäre aber am besten Katharienhof, denn dort hat man ja den Wald im Rücken und in Presen feift der Wind so rüber, oder?


----------



## JanS (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

wollte kalle nicht welches mitbringen ?

Kalle ?

hmm weiß ich aber auch nicht mehr genau


----------



## skipandi (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

moin Leute,Kalle bringt Teller,Besteck usw. für alle mit. #6


----------



## JanS (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

wusst ichs doch


----------



## haukep (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Und wieder was geklärt! Was haltet Ihr denn nun von Katharienhof?


----------



## JuergenS (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hey Jan
schickes avatar  :q


----------



## JuergenS (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

mir persönlich hätte zwar Teichhof oder Niobe besser gefallen wegen der möglichen Platten aber das wird ja wohl nicht für uns zu machen sein wegen Schurcup.Also verlasse ich mich da ganz auf euch weil ich die Ecke der Insel nicht so kenne.

Jürgen


----------



## Kalle (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Jau, ich bringe suppe, tiefe und flache pap oder plastikteller und besteck mit.

mir wäre auch lieber niobe aber presen is da auch nicht übel ,falls wir da hinfahren sollten....wir werden sehen,auf jedem fall schmeissen wir unsere montagen ins wasser, und wenns vor wut ist :q  :q  :q


----------



## haukep (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				JuergenS schrieb:
			
		

> mir persönlich hätte zwar Teichhof oder Niobe besser gefallen wegen der möglichen Platten aber das wird ja wohl nicht für uns zu machen sein wegen Schurcup.Also verlasse ich mich da ganz auf euch weil ich die Ecke der Insel nicht so kenne.
> 
> Jürgen



Ich war da auch noch nicht,aber ich finde, das sieht doch ganz nett aus...

Die Bilder stammen von Broesel-Online.de:


----------



## Nordlicht (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Wetteronline
Wetter.de 

mal sehen was mein wetterprophet meeno schrader heute abend um 19.55 uhr im schleswig-holstein magazin für eine prognose gibt.
wenn wetteronline mit norden-wind recht haben sollte bin ich für wulfen am golfplatz.


----------



## haukep (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Wetteronline
> Wetter.de
> 
> mal sehen was mein wetterprophet meeno schrader heute abend um 19.55 uhr im schleswig-holstein magazin für eine prognose gibt.
> wenn wetteronline mit norden-wind recht haben sollte bin ich für wulfen am golfplatz.




Tja, Nord, oder eben nord-West ist die Frage. Zweiteres würde im Sund zu unangenehmer Strömung führen...


----------



## JuergenS (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

naja, lassen wir uns mal überraschen. Auf jeden Fall scheint es ja abends trocken zu sein und das ist ja auch schon ne Menge wert.


----------



## JuergenS (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

kann mir irgendjemand noch seine Handynummer zukommen lassen für den Fall das ich auf der Autobahn nicht so glatt durchkomme. Dann müßtet ihr nicht auf uns warten und ich würde zum Strand nachkommen.


----------



## Kalle (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

na sicher machen wir das jürgen...
bekommst gleich eine pm


----------



## JanS (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@Jürgen
Danke deins auch  in 13 Jahren kommen die beiden dann mit ...

wie alt ist deiner eigentlich ? also der kleinste ?


----------



## Nordlicht (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

wenns nach der karte geht ist morgen im osten mehr strom wie im süden
Strömung
am vorletztem wochenende wurde z.b. an der gesamten westküste mit kraut gekämpft wobei der sund frei gewesen ist.
ich richte mich aber selbstverständlich nach der me(e)hrheit.


----------



## skipandi (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Also nach dem das Angeln ja in jedem Fall stattfinden wird,gehe ich jetzt raus
und packe mein Wägelchen voll. :q Falls ich nichts mehr von mir hören lasse, sehen wir uns morgen um 13.00 Uhr bei MC in Burg.Ich bringe Grill,Kohle,Gaskocher,trockenes Holz für ein Lagerfeuer und so manch andere Leckerei mit. #6


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

HI BOARDIES#h 
LAS EBEN NORD - WEST BIS 6 BFT BEI WETTER ONLINE
WAS WÜRDE DAS NU BEDEUTEN? #c 
wo steht der grill nu am besten im wind ,muss man(n) nicht soviel pusten |uhoh:
denke aber es sollte nicht zum wettkampfangeln ausarten #d 
bin schon voller ungeduld und  das gerödel is klargemacht#:
ich folge euch blind an den strand 

@ kalle
melde mich später noch bei dir#x 

@ all 
werde morgen früh noch frisches meterbrot besorgen für uns


----------



## JanS (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hmm kartoffelsalat ist fertig ... ist leider nur ne schale geworden habe keine kartoffeln mehr aber ich denke es bekommt jeder was ab ...

naja ich mache mein gerödel eben fertig ... 

FRAGE:

ich habe gerade nen paar vorfächer gebastelt und bin auf die Wishbone-System aus der Rute und Rolle Heft 11 2004 gestößen ... das habe ich blind nachgebastelt  nun aber ein problen ... da sind weder clips noch impacts oder irgentwelche anderen weitwurf "clips" mit reingebastelt. das einzige was ich da sehe ist nen unbenutzer "Genie Clip" ... kann mir das ma einer erklären  ?

gruß
Jan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Hey Leute,
ich wünsche euch einen schönen Angeltag und hoffe das das Wetter für euch mitspielt und das ihr dicke Fische am Haken habt.
Viel Spaß. #h


----------



## Kalle (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@jan
wir werden sicherlich alle satt, bekommt eben jeder nur einen klacks toffellat und ne kelle suppe :q  wir wollen ja nicht dick werden, sondern angeln..

@meeresangeler
danke für die wünsche...und wenn wir nix fangen, werden wir eben einfach nur dick vom futtern :q

@ll
na dann ist ja alles in tüten und es kann morgen frisch,fröhlich und voller tatendrang losgehen.

allen eine schöne unruhige nacht :q


----------



## JanS (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

keiner da der mir helfen kann ?


----------



## JanS (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hmm  hat sich erledigt die haken werden sicher freigegeben 

habe nur nixht richtig nachgedacht


----------



## Kalle (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

na dann haste ja alles richtig gemacht... musste uns morgen mal zeigen, denn ohne foto konnte man auch schlecht was sagen..
hab eben auch noch was gebastelt, obs hinhaut weiß ich erst wenn ich das erste mal reinhol..schaun wir mal...
so kinders....sachen sind gepackt....ES KANN LOS GEHEN  !!!


----------



## JanS (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hmm also ich hänge 2 Hacken in einem Genieclip ein ... mal was anderes und auch mal etwas fummelarbeit aber es scheint zu klappen... und das ist ja die hauptsache ...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Wünsch Euch was für den morgigen Tag, bin gespannt auf Euren Bericht, und vergesst die langen Unterbüxen nicht, ist ja bannig kalt geworden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Nordlicht (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

der wettermensch auf dem drittem programm sagte was von zwei grad plus, aber gefühlt wie minus zehn !!!
der wind soll mit 5-6 bft aus nord.westen kommen...also keine neue überraschung.
also, die tasche ist gepackt...ach ja, nimmt einer von euch evtl. ne watthose und ne spinnrute mit oder bleibt ihr bei den brandungssachen ??
ich denke wir fassen dann also mal presen, gahlendorf und katharinenhof ins auge oder ??


----------



## JuergenS (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

man man man, da geht man mal für drei Stunden arbeiten und hier gibts ein Posting nach dem anderen.

@Jan


> wie alt ist deiner eigentlich ? also der kleinste ?


Mein Kleiner ist jetzt knapp 6 Monate. geb. 27 Mai. Wir sprechen uns in 13 Jahren wieder.  :q 

@ Andreas Thomsen


> und vergesst die langen Unterbüxen nicht, ist ja bannig kalt geworden.


die liegt schon bereit

@ Meeresangler Schwerin
danke für die Wünsche, hab bis jetzt noch kein Boardtreffen erlebt wo wir keinen Spaß hatten, und mit die Fische schaun wa mal

@ Nordlicht


> ich denke wir fassen dann also mal presen, gahlendorf und katharinenhof ins auge


Du bist der Einheimische. ich folge dir und vertraue auf deine Inselkenntnis #6 

so ich geh jetzt mein Auto beladen wir sehen uns morgen bei MC Doof

Jürgen


----------



## Kalle (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

spinnrute hab ich immer dabei nordlicht,und weit genug werfen kann ich auch vom strand aus.
hab keine lust bei dem wetter mit wathose ins wasser..brrrrr hab auch nur ne einfache wathose...

sehe ich auch so mit presen und den anderen beiden stränden...hauptsache strand :q


----------



## JanS (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hmmm ich nehme keine mit weiss ja nicht wie groß jürgens auto ist


----------



## haukep (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@JanS: Da muss aber irgendwie ein Missverständnis vorliegen´.. wie Du zwei Haken in einen Genie Rig Clip quetschen willst ist mir ein Rätsel, zumindest mit Würnern drauf, aber ich schaue mir das morgen dann ja gerne mal an...

Ich wünsche euch allen eine gute Nacht und wir sehen uns dann um 13 Uhr bei MC in Burg


----------



## JanS (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hmmm das geht ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht *g*

hat gut ausgesehen und es hielt bi zum aufschlag bestens ...

alles weitere morgen am strand


----------



## Patty (19. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ all,

ich wünsch Euch einen super tollen Tag am Strand! 
Dickes Petri Heil! 
Wenn Ihr die ersten fetten Dorsche an den Strand pumpt, denkt an mich! 
Wäre soooooo gerne dabei gewesen!:c :c :c :c :c :c 

Petri Patty#h


----------



## Kalle (20. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Moin moin ihr nordies,

nu ham mir den salat!! schnee... hoffe er taut bis um 11 uhr wenn wir losfahren. |kopfkrat 

@patty

denken alle an dich #h ...beim nächsten mal biste ja dabei #6


----------



## JanS (20. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hmm aufgewacht ausm fenster geschaut und auch in bremen liegt eine weisse decke und so wie ich den streudienst kenne ist noch kein einziger wagen in bremen auf den straßen unterwegs  ... naja werde schon ankommen *g*


----------



## Kalle (20. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

schaut  mal hier
http://www.heiligenhafen-info.de/webcam/hafen.htm

da liegt kein schnee !!!!!!


----------



## JanS (20. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hmm da hat es nicht mal geregnet


----------



## Kalle (20. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

na dann kanns ja nur gut werden wenns da nicht mal geregnet hat, und ausserdem ist es dort jetzt noch nicht all zu windig. kann einfach nur gut werden heute :q 

@ll 
Und, habt ihr alle unruhig geschlafen  ??? :q  :q  :q 

so, wattis und seeringelwürmer sind auch schon im auto, hab ich grad geholt.


----------



## Kalle (20. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

so leute ...hier schneit es nun wie verückt, skipi hat grad angerufen...er ist in bad oldesloe und auch dort schneit es höllisch.

also macht euch lieber früher auf, anstatt zu rasen bei dem wetter.
kommt ja alle heil auf fehmern an, wir warten dann lieber ne halbe stunde länger auf euch...


----------



## Nordlicht (20. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Wetteronline 
Wetter.de 


also die insel ist noch frei von wind, regen und schnee.
also seht zu das ihr das mistwetter unterwegs abhängt   
bei mir auf dem balkon sind es 2,8 grad plus, ich sehe dunkle wolken und RSH sagt für heute 70 % regen oder schnee.

ich bleibe lieber hier am ofen sitzen und spiele mit meinem lütten  #h

war`n scherz, bis gleich  |clown:


----------



## fishing-willi (20. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

also nur zur info hier in leezen bei bad segeberg schneit es wie verrückt, die strassen sind auch weiss, und ruuuuutschig! der wagen vor mir, der abbiegen wollte hat ne laterne mitgenommen, also aaaachtung beim autofahren!


----------



## Kalle (20. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

danke für die warnung fishing willy werden vorsichtig fahren...versprochen


----------



## haukep (20. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

So, ich habe gerade meine Wattis geholt. Hier ist alles ausverkauft, es gibt keine Wattis, es sei denn man kennt den Vertriebsleiter hier oben... Und wenn man Seeringler will muss selbst er passen - hier ist anglerisch die Hölle los, alles weg was da war....

Ich mache mich gleich um 12 mal auf den Weg, habe es ja nicht so weit. Wir sehen uns dann um 13 Uhr in Burg.

Ich hoffe wir finden noch einen schönen Strand, die Fänge werden sich dann schon einstellen....


----------



## gerwinator (20. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

moin,
also ich wohn 7km weiteer als fishing willi und hier war irgendwie gar nix.
naja, kann daran liegen das ich bis mittach gepennt hab, aber dann hätte noch schnee liegen müssen eigentlich.
naja, wünsch euch allen ne gute fahrt gehabt zu haben und bin ma gespannt auf eure berichte, ich mach auch lieber nen spieleabend, als mir das spektakel huete anzutun


----------



## Kalle (20. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

moin, hier is renate, die bessere hälfte von kalle und laufend mit ihm in verbindung. die haben dort ne bombenstimmung, ein wenig schneller wind hatten sie wohl auch, aber die fische beissen wohl. auch gab es abrisse, aber das soll vorkommen..... kalle hatte einen butt und zwei dorsche bis jetzt, 42 und 40 cm und weitere massige dorsche wurden auch gefangen.

ich harre der heimkehr meines anglers und lass es mir in der warmen bude gutgehen... hihi.... :g 

ende vom zwischenbericht, ich denke, kalle wird morgen ausführlicher schreiben.

gruss renate


----------



## Kalle (21. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

so, wir (meereslehrling und ich)sind gesund, aber kaputt bei mir  angekommen.
haben noch bis 1 uhr geangelt, hauke hat dann noch 3 dorsche und ich 1 dorsch gefangen...
gönn mir noch einen cola whiskey und dann ab inne husche.
bericht und bilder gibts vielleicht schon heut abend.. :q


----------



## Patty (21. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Moin Jungs,

ich hoffe Ihr seid alle heil und Gesung zu Hause angekommen und habt ausgeschlafen. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Eure Berichte. Wenn ich schon nicht dabei sein konnte, möchte ich zumindest wissen wie Euch der tag gefallen hat!

Petri Patty


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Jo,
auf Bericht und Bilder freue ich mich auch. Nu mal los geschlafen habt ihr jetzt genug!!!


----------



## haukep (21. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Jo,
> auf Bericht und Bilder freue ich mich auch. Nu mal los geschlafen habt ihr jetzt genug!!!



*Bericht*


----------



## JanS (21. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

huhu bin auch schon wach ... war nur mit einer rute da und hatte auch nur einen 38er ... nichtma nen untermaßigen  aber war nen nettes fressgelage und nen gutes fischen 

gruß
jan


----------



## Kalle (21. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

schön das ihr heil und gesund zu hause angekommen seit jan #6 , denn als wir fuhren war ne menge eis auf der fahrt bis nach burg auf fehmarn, danach war alles trocken.
bilder hab ich schon ein wenig bearbeitet, sind gut geworden,fehlt nur noch bericht :q
aber hier schon mal hauke...der mit dem ersten maßigen fisch...ich war ja aus der wertung :q


----------



## Kalle (21. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

ach so,.... das war der erste Dorsch der gefangen wurde von hauke


----------



## renate (21. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@ hauke
jetzt weiss ich, warum ich die medaille so gewienert habe..... grinserle


----------



## JuergenS (21. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

Mahlzeit,
ich bin auch wieder wach. :q 
War bis Brinkum ne angenehme Heimfahrt,aber für die letzten 70 km hab ich noch 2.5 Stunden gebraucht. War stellenweise ganz schön glatt und manche Strassen haben den ganzen Tag über wohl keinen Streuwagen gesehen  #d und konnten ne richtige Eisdecke bilden. Aber wir sind wohl behalten zu Hause angekommen.
Hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht mit euch und wenn der nächste Termin paßt sind wir wieder dabei.

@Renate
Deine Suppe war sehr lecker #6 
@ll
das andere Essen übrigens auch.


so Kalle dann schreib mal den Bericht und wir geben  unseren Senf dazu :q  :q  :q


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (21. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

@so Nun Bin Ich Auch Fit Für Ein Paar Worte:q 
Erstmal Persönlichen Dank An Kalle Für Die Thermorale Spende 
Sitz Wie Angepasst
@jan Danke Für Die Tips#6 
@renate #r FÜR SO`NE LECKER SUPPE

Mir Hat Das Ganze Unternehmen Mega Spass Bereitet Und Selbst Der Umstand Das Bei Mir Nur 2 Untermassige Zu Besuch Waren Trübt Das Nicht Wirklich #: 

Freue Mich Schon Auf Die Bilder;wer Hat Schon Seine Eigene Kombüse Mit Am Strand
Und Ich Meine Keine Behelfsküche!:g 
Verpflegung Und Bewirtung Waren Erste Sahne#g

Das Mein Erster Kommentar Zum Brandungseisangeln Der Nordiboardies
Ergänzungen Folgen Wenn Die Bilder Im Board Stehen
|laola:


----------



## Agalatze (21. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln der Nordies*

hört sich ja super an !!!
bin gespannt auf mehr bilder und berichte !
hier habt ihr mal meinen bericht. ich konnte deswegen ja leider nicht dabei sein.

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=40276


----------

